# STILL D.R.E



## TONY MONTANA

WASSUP LAYITLOW!!! HERES THE DEAL I JUST PURCHASED MYSELF A 64 SS THIS PASS DECEMBER. AND LIKE MOST OF US HERE I COULDNT DO SHIT TO IT TILL THE HOLIDAYS PASSED. WELL THERE GONE AND I STARTED TO DO A LIL WORK ON HER AND FIGURED IF I STARTED A TOPIC ON L.I.L IT WOULD KEEP ME MOTIVATED TO FINISH .


----------



## TONY MONTANA

FIRST THINGS FIRST ILL BE HONEST THIS IS MY FIRST TIME BUILDIND AN IMPALA SO THERE ARE ALOT OF THINGS I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT THE CAR. SO ALL HELP, INPUT, SUGGESTIONS, AND COMMENTS ARE WELCOME GOOD OR BAD. *NOTE* SOME BAD DECISIONS MAY BE MADE :biggrin: BUT YOU NEED THOSE IN ORDER TO FIND OUT WHAT THE GOOD ONES ARE


OKAY HERES WHAT IM WORKIN WITH
(THE GOOD)
THE GOOD THINGS ABOUT THIS CAR ARE ALL THE BODY PANELS ARE ORIGINAL AND SOLID IS HELL. IT IS A TRUE 64SS HARDTOP WITH AC. I GOT THE CAR FOR A GREAT DEAL AND IT WAS RIGHT HERE IN MY CITY SO I DIDNT HAVE TO TRAVEL FAR FOR THE CAR. THE FLOORS ARE ALL THERE NO HOLES OR REPLACEMENTS NEEDED. ALL THE GLASS IS THERE. AND THE INTERIOR IS NOT FAR FROM BEING COMPLETE. THE ONLY THING I KNOW IS MISSING ARE THE DOOR PANELS :angry: . THE ENGINE HAD THE TOP HALF REBUILT AND HAS A 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE. AT THIS POINT IN TIME I DONT KNOW WHICH DIRECTION IMA GO ON THE ENGINE AND TRANS THATS DOWN THE LINE. ALL IN ALL I THINK I HAVE A GOOD FOUNDATION TO START WITH
NOW (THE BAD)
THE PREVIOUS OWNER DECIDED HE WAS GONE RESTORE THE CAR HIMSELF SO HE TOOK OFF ALL THE MOLDINGS, BUMPERS,TRIM, AND ETC AND AFTER 15 YEARS HE FINALLY GAVE UP AND COULDNT FIND HALF THE SHIT WHEN I BOUGHT IT. SO ALOT OF PARTS ILL HAVE TO ORDER FROM CARS1, IMPALA BOBS AND ETC
AND LAST THE DUDE WAS SO CHEAP AND STUPID INSTEAD OF ORDERING NEW MOLDINGS HE DECIDED TO FILL THE HOLES OF THE THINGS HE DIDNT HAVE LUCKILY I STOPPED HIM WHEN I DID. SO I HAVE TO GO BACK IN AND REDRILL THE PASSENGER DOOR THE THE SIDE MOLDING AND SANDBLAST THE FILL HE PUT AROUND THE BOTTOM WINSHIELD MOLDING WHERE THE QUATER MEETS THE TOP . BUT OTHER TAHN THAT ITS YOUR TYPICAL BUILD


----------



## TONY MONTANA

HERS A FEW PICS THAT I TOOK THE DAY I BOUGHT IT
THE FLOORS








THE ENGINE AREA


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THE TRUCK IS SUPER SOLID AND CLEAN MINUS THE PREVIOUS OWNERS SHIT IN THERE








:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THE FRONT BUCKETS IF YOU LOOK AT THE CAR IN THE BACK YOU CAN SEE HOW THEY COVERED THE HOLES IN THE DOOR FOR THE SIDE TRIM  BUT IMA FIX THAT


----------



## BBIGBALLING

nice good luck on your build


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THE BACK SEATS AND OG CENTER CONSOLE
















AGAIN THIS NOT MY GARAGE SO DISREGUARD ALL THAT SHIT IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 1 2011, 06:18 PM~20238722
> *nice good luck on your build
> *


THX BRO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AHHHHHH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DRIVER SIDE








AND IT IS ALL SCUFFED UP BUT IF YOU REALLY LOOK YOU CAN SEE HOW SOLID THIS CAR IS NO METAL CUTOUT AND REPLACEMENTS NEED AT ALL THE CAR IS IN GREAT SHAPE JUST GOING THREW AND FIND THOSE SMLL DINT AND DENGS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2011, 06:25 PM~20238786
> *AHHHHHH SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP 64 CRAWLING WELL IM GLAD YOU HERE I WAS GONE SHOW MORE PICS OF THE CAR BUT I GUESS IMA SHOW L.I.L WHAT YOU HOOKED ME UP WITH. KNOWING THIS CAR WAS GETTING JUICE IN THE LONG RUN I NEEDED A FRAME. SO THE HOMIE 64 CRAWLING HOOKED ME UP WITH A WRAPPED & MOLDED FRAME. ALL METAL NOT FILLED WITH BONDO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

I BOUGHT THIS FRAME AT THE END OD FEB AND DECIDED IT NEED A LIL MORE FINSH WORK SO THATS WHERE WE AT NOW THE FRAME GETTING A LIL FINISHING GLAZE PUTTY AND PREPPED FOR THE HOMIE SIC713 TO COME IN AND DO HIS THANG. HE HOOKED UP MY REGAL AND I HAD TO GET HIM ON THE 64 HERE IS A FEW PICS OF THE FRAME AS IS TODAY
















DONT TRIP THESE ARE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS ILL GET BETTER PICS TOMORROW PLUS IT WAS DUSTY IN THE SHOP THAT DAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 1 2011, 09:33 PM~20238853
> *WASSUP 64 CRAWLING WELL IM GLAD YOU HERE I WAS GONE SHOW MORE PICS OF THE CAR BUT I GUESS IMA SHOW L.I.L WHAT YOU HOOKED ME UP WITH. KNOWING THIS CAR WAS GETTING JUICE IN THE LONG RUN I NEEDED A FRAME. SO THE HOMIE 64 CRAWLING HOOKED ME UP WITH A WRAPPED & MOLDED  FRAME. ALL METAL NOT FILLED WITH BONDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM REALLY GLADE YOU BOUGHT THE FRAME FROM ME AND YOU WAS SATISFIED, IT IS A SICK FUCKIN FRAME, YOU CAN BREAK THEY ASS OFF WITH THIS 1 IF YOU HAD TO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2011, 07:15 PM~20239122
> *IM REALLY GLADE YOU BOUGHT THE FRAME FROM ME AND YOU WAS SATISFIED, IT IS A SICK FUCKIN FRAME, YOU CAN BREAK THEY ASS OFF WITH THIS 1 IF YOU HAD TO
> *


ME TOO IM GLAD L.I.L SLEPT ON THIS FRAME IT MADE IT POSSBLE FOR ME TO BUILD A WHOLE NOTHER CHASIS AND CUT ABOUT 2-3 MONTHS OF BULID TIME OR MORE ON THE FRAME


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LIKE I SAID I WISHED I COULD OF KEPT IT AND BUILT MY 64 BUT ITS GOING TO GOOD USE AT ITS NEW HOME, ITS GOING TO BE SICK CUZ,


----------



## TONY MONTANA

HERES A PIC OF THE UPPER CONTROL ARMS THE HOMIE 20 MINUTES FROM MAJESTICS DETROIT WESTSIDE DID FOR ME


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2011, 07:22 PM~20239166
> *LIKE I SAID I WISHED I COULD OF KEPT IT AND BUILT MY 64 BUT ITS GOING TO GOOD USE AT ITS NEW HOME, ITS GOING TO BE SICK CUZ,
> *


IMA TRY MY BEST BUT I STILL GOTTA GET MY REGAL READY FOR THIS SEASON TOO. AND THE FRAME, ITS GONE LOOK ALOT BETTER WHEN SIC GETS HERE I PICK EM UP AT THE AIRPORT APRIL 11TH :0


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 1 2011, 07:31 PM~20239245
> *IMA TRY MY BEST BUT I STILL GOTTA GET MY REGAL READY FOR THIS SEASON TOO. AND THE FRAME, ITS GONE LOOK ALOT BETTER WHEN SIC GETS HERE I PICK EM UP AT THE AIRPORT APRIL 11TH :0
> *


good luck on this build dre. ur looking real good. it's going to b a bad ass car like ur regal. :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by fons_@Apr 1 2011, 07:43 PM~20239329
> *good luck on this build dre. ur looking real good. it's going to b a bad ass car like ur regal. :thumbsup:
> *


THX BIG BRO KEEP THAT PHONE CHARGED I KNOW ILL B CALLING FOR SOMETHING
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

I ALSO GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO ALL MY HOMIES WITH THE MAJESTICS DETROIT WESTSIDE FAM FONS, 20,NEPHEW, AND IMPALA TONY. THESE ARE GOOD GUYS AND I KNOW I CAN PICK UP THE PHONE AND ASK A QUESTION OR FOR DIRECTIONS AND THESE GUYS GOT MY BACK. THAT WILL MAKE THIS BUILD GO A WHOLE LOT SMOOTHER :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THIS IS THE COLOR ILL BE GOING WIT COBALT BLUE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THE FLAKES CAME IN MONDAY THANKS TO MARK AKA DETONATER
















WE SEE HOW THESE COLORS COME TOGETHER AND WHAT SIC DOES IN ABOUT 2WEEKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around:


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## lo68impala

ttt for my little bro


----------



## globalwarming

WHAT UP DRE SOLID BUILD, IF YOU NEED ANY HELP YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME  I'LL TRY TO HELP AS MUCH AS I CAN G/L ON THE BUILD


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 3 2011, 08:55 AM~20247406
> *WHAT UP DRE SOLID BUILD, IF YOU NEED ANY HELP YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME   I'LL TRY TO HELP AS MUCH AS I CAN G/L ON THE BUILD
> *


THX OSCAR AND I KNOW I WILL BE NEEDING ALOT OF HELP WITH THIS ONE. GOOD TO KNOW YOU IN MY CORNER IF I NEED YOU :cheesy:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:cheesy:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 2 2011, 01:48 PM~20242845
> *THE FLAKES CAME IN MONDAY THANKS TO MARK AKA DETONATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE SEE HOW THESE COLORS COME TOGETHER AND WHAT SIC DOES IN ABOUT 2WEEKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLORS........... :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Apr 3 2011, 05:13 PM~20249743
> *NICE COLORS........... :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you now its up to SIC713 i know he gone do something nice


----------



## 1sikMC

i would cut the tunnel on the frame to clear the drive shaft a little more.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 3 2011, 05:50 PM~20249948
> *i would cut the tunnel on the frame to clear the drive shaft a little more.
> *


thx funny u said that i got a call from 20 minutes today and he told me the same thing!!! so ima get on that tomorrow. like i said ALL input is needed and welcome to help this build run smooth. thanks 1sikMC


----------



## sic713




----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 3 2011, 05:54 PM~20249983
> *thx funny u said that i got a call from 20 minutes today and he told me the same thing!!! so ima get on that tomorrow. like i said ALL input is needed and welcome to help this build run smooth. thanks 1sikMC
> *


no problem dog . I did my first impala last year and it was a learn as i go process . 20 minutes is good people and knows his shit.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 3 2011, 06:02 PM~20250050
> *no problem dog . I did my first impala last year and it was a learn as i go process . 20 minutes is good people and knows his shit.
> *


thats what this gone be for me a learn as i go process but you right 20 is good people and i got the homie on speed dial :biggrin: . he also did my lower control arms and got em ready for the disk brake conversion ill post those and a few more pics tomorrow.


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 3 2011, 06:06 PM~20250080
> *thats what this gone be for me a learn as i go process but you right 20 is good people and i got the homie on speed dial :biggrin: . he also did my lower control arms and got em ready for the disk brake conversion ill post those and a few more pics tomorrow.
> *


coo


----------



## eightfive442

Nice build can't what to see the end result I know is going to be killing


----------



## BRAVO

gonna be a nice build, if its nearly as dope as that regal.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 3 2011, 07:24 PM~20250667
> *gonna be a nice build, if its nearly as dope as that regal.
> *


thx bro i hope it comes together i got a good support group (ima need em) :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming

I 'M HERE DRE LET ME KNOW CARNAL


----------



## npazzin

looks good, but i would take a closer look at that front passenger floor pan if i were you!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 4 2011, 08:17 AM~20254299
> *looks good, but i would take a closer look at that front passenger floor pan if i were you!
> *


kool i will- i know it did have more visible surface rust on the inside but was not all the way threw. but if you see something feel free to point it out to me. two sets of eyes are better than one :cheesy:


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20250050
> *no problem dog . I did my first impala last year and it was a learn as i go process . 20 minutes is good people and knows his shit.
> *


 :werd: Cant wait 2 see your ride bro!


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

I know when It gets done Bro, Its goin to be a bad ass Ride just like the Regal

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 3 2011, 05:50 PM~20249948
> *i would cut the tunnel on the frame to clear the drive shaft a little more.
> *


just got home from marking the cut on the tunnel it will be done tomorrow thanks for the info & input i got to covered thanks you 1sikmc & my big bro majestic nice


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Apr 4 2011, 03:19 PM~20257426
> *I know when It gets done Bro,  Its goin to be a bad ass Ride just like the Regal
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx bro i got along way to go before i get to this point again but i know you will be right there to help me out every step of the way :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

here are the lowers moded up for g-body spindles


----------



## TONY MONTANA

pickin up a few odds and ends along the way


----------



## TONY MONTANA

i was making good progress on the frame had the one front section to go over then i was haulted with the tunnel issue. i always seen them cut out (i never liked the look and never understood it) but i do understand why its done now. so tomorrow a friend of mine will be by to cut that section out for me and ill post them pics up tomorrow


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 4 2011, 04:28 PM~20257952
> *here are the lowers  moded up for g-body spindles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro go with early 90's caprice spindles stronger and have bigger brakes.  i think the guy was talkin about the patch job they did on pass. side floor board.  hope all goes smooth.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 4 2011, 04:51 PM~20258134
> *hey bro go with early 90's caprice spindles stronger and have bigger brakes.   i think the guy was talkin about the patch job they did on pass. side floor board.  hope all goes smooth.
> *


ok now i see what he was talking bout as well on them floor boards. well once i get here on the rotti well see what we need to repair good lookin homies.


----------



## chewie

wassup bro....LMK when u ready for them 64 parts....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 4 2011, 05:30 PM~20258477
> *wassup bro....LMK when u ready for them 64 parts....
> *


got a few more moldings to get


----------



## globalwarming

let me know might have a few laying around


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 4 2011, 06:33 PM~20259100
> *let me know might have a few laying around
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Edric08

This gone be a nice azz ride my OC brotha but im still kick ur azz Who OC :biggrin:


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 4 2011, 05:29 PM~20257507
> *just got home from marking the cut on the tunnel it will be done tomorrow thanks for the info & input i got to covered thanks you 1sikmc & my big bro majestic nice
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok i got to the shop and cut the tunnel out . ill do a lil more finish work on the egdes but for the most part its done


----------



## globalwarming

looking good DRE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 5 2011, 06:03 PM~20267844
> *looking good DRE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx bro i was scared as shit to cut this piece out
:x: :banghead: hno: all the poeple that work at the shop was like "thats to much to take out lol but i did it. thanks again to the L.I.L fam for the help


----------



## TONY MONTANA

heres the action :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 5 2011, 07:05 PM~20268438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the action :wow:  :wow:
> *


puting in work bro cantwait to see it


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 5 2011, 07:10 PM~20268500
> *puting in work bro cantwait to see it
> *


hey wassup bro i see u did well at the show this weekend congrats and you got to meet the brother chewie good peoples :yes: :yes: for some reason i think we all gone party hard in vegas together


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

JUST WAS INFORMED THAT A TRUE ICON IN THE HOP GAME AND MICHIGAN JIMMY FROM SHOW N GO JUST PASSED TODAY. THIS GUY WAS ONE OF THE FEW PEOPLE WHO I REALLY LOOKED UP TO AND ADMIRED RIP BIG HOMIE


----------



## BRAVO

damn, this is the first of me finding out about this... R.I.P. Jimmy

Put it down for lowriding in the midwest...and lowriding period


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 6 2011, 03:49 PM~20274459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WAS INFORMED THAT A TRUE ICON IN THE HOP GAME AND MICHIGAN JIMMY FROM SHOW N GO JUST PASSED TODAY. THIS GUY WAS ONE OF THE FEW PEOPLE WHO I REALLY LOOKED UP TO AND ADMIRED  RIP BIG HOMIE
> *


just heard myself very sad day but his up there with god hurt free


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 6 2011, 12:58 PM~20274513
> *damn, this is the first of me finding out about this... R.I.P. Jimmy
> 
> Put it down for lowriding in the midwest...and lowriding period
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: I REMEMBER GOING TO MY FIRST LRM CAR SHOW IN INDY AND CHI AND ALL I THOUGHT WAS IMA SEE ALL THESE BAD ASS RIDES AND HOPPERS FROM CALI AND WHEN I GOT THERE THE GUY THAT MADE THE MOST NOISE WAS THIS DUDE NAME JIMMY WIT A LIL ASS 64 NOVA GOING HEAD TO HEAD WIT ALL THE BIG BOYZ AND WHEN THEY SAID HE WAS FROM DETROIT. I WAS SO SHOCKED AND PROUD AND AMAZED THAT SOMEONE FROM MICHIGAN COULD MAKE A IMPACT IN THE GAME.I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT DAY I GOT INSPIRED TO BE APART OF THE GAME. THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION JIMMY RIP HOMIE


----------



## bmbero

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 1 2011, 06:33 PM~20238853
> *WASSUP 64 CRAWLING WELL IM GLAD YOU HERE I WAS GONE SHOW MORE PICS OF THE CAR BUT I GUESS IMA SHOW L.I.L WHAT YOU HOOKED ME UP WITH. KNOWING THIS CAR WAS GETTING JUICE IN THE LONG RUN I NEEDED A FRAME. SO THE HOMIE 64 CRAWLING HOOKED ME UP WITH A WRAPPED & MOLDED  FRAME. ALL METAL NOT FILLED WITH BONDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice build. Good luck.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 6 2011, 03:54 PM~20275684
> *:biggrin: nice build. Good luck.
> *


THX


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 5 2011, 07:13 PM~20268533
> *hey wassup bro i see u did well at the show this weekend congrats and you got to meet the brother chewie good peoples :yes:  :yes: for some reason i think we all gone party hard in vegas together
> *


thanks bro yes bro chewie is cool people real nice guy we are going to party in vegas


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 7 2011, 12:07 AM~20275365
> *:yessad:  :yessad: I REMEMBER GOING TO MY FIRST LRM CAR SHOW IN INDY AND CHI AND ALL I THOUGHT WAS IMA SEE ALL THESE BAD ASS RIDES AND HOPPERS FROM CALI AND WHEN I GOT THERE THE GUY THAT MADE THE MOST NOISE WAS THIS DUDE NAME JIMMY WIT A LIL ASS 64 NOVA GOING HEAD TO HEAD WIT ALL THE BIG BOYZ AND WHEN THEY SAID HE WAS FROM DETROIT. I WAS SO SHOCKED AND PROUD AND AMAZED THAT SOMEONE FROM MICHIGAN COULD MAKE A IMPACT IN THE GAME.I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT DAY I GOT INSPIRED TO BE APART OF THE GAME. THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION JIMMY RIP HOMIE
> *


I remember,,,maaany yrs ago when he was in the pit dancing some midget van was my first glimps of his madness, him and show & go definitly put it down for the midwest thru the yrs


----------



## bigshod

nice build


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 6 2011, 07:23 PM~20277462
> *nice build
> *


THX BRO PICKED UP SOME HIGH BUILD URETHANE PRIMER TODAY  I GOT A FEW MORE SPOTS TO HIT ON THE FRAME BUT HOPEFULLY BY SAT EVENING ILL HAVE HER IN PRIME :x: :x: :x:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 6 2011, 06:16 PM~20276723
> *I remember,,,maaany yrs ago when he was in the pit dancing some midget van was my first glimps of his madness, him and show & go definitly put it down for the midwest thru the yrs
> *


SO TRUE I REMEMBER GOING TO A SHOW HE HAD WHEN HE RETIRED HIS NOVA FROM DANCING THIS DUDE DANCES THE CAR GETS EVERYBODY HYPE AND THEN HE STOPS RAISES HIS HANDS AND EVERYBODY CLAPPING AND YELLING AS THE CHEERS BEGIN TO FADE THIS DUDE JESTURES TO THE CROWD WAIT THEN HE HIT ANOTHER SWITCH THE BODY LIFTS OFF THE FRAME AND HE BEGINS TO HIT THE SWITCH AGAIN BUT NOW THE FRAME IS HOPPIN AND THE BODY HITTIN SIDE TO SIDE :0 :0 THIS WAS THE CRAZIEST SHIT I EVER SEEN OUT OF A HOPPER.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

Your build looks good homie.... Keep at it!!


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 5 2011, 07:13 PM~20268533
> *hey wassup bro i see u did well at the show this weekend congrats and you got to meet the brother chewie good peoples :yes:  :yes: for some reason i think we all gone party hard in vegas together
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY PARTY?............IM READY.... :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 9 2011, 04:26 AM~20296366
> *Your build looks good homie.... Keep at it!!
> *


THX IM GRINDING NOW AS SOON AS THIS FRAME IS ALL IN PRIME ILL POST PICS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 9 2011, 11:00 AM~20297697
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY PARTY?............IM READY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW IM READY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming

WHATS UP DRE, LET'S SEE THEM PICS HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 9 2011, 06:00 PM~20299548
> *WHATS UP DRE, LET'S SEE THEM PICS HOMIE
> *


wassup big bro i cant lie i been in a funk the last few days just been talkin wit alot of fiends about the huge loss MICHIGAN took with the loss of JIMMY FROM SHOW & GO. i will be going to his wake tomorrow and spend the day in detroit with alot of his friends. but monday night the man will be here SIC713 WILL BE HERE TO DO HIS THANG AND FINISH THE FRAME OFF WITH SPECIAL TOUCH. ill keep everyone posted


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20300327
> *wassup big bro i cant lie i been in a funk the last few days just been talkin wit alot of fiends about the huge loss MICHIGAN took with the loss of JIMMY FROM SHOW & GO. i will be going to his wake tomorrow and spend the day in detroit with alot of his friends. but monday night the man will be here SIC713  WILL BE HERE TO DO HIS THANG AND FINISH THE FRAME OFF WITH SPECIAL TOUCH. ill keep everyone posted
> *


I HEAR YOU :happysad: SORRY BROTHA :happysad:


----------



## vegASS

good work


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20301035
> *I HEAR YOU  :happysad:  SORRY BROTHA :happysad:
> *


thx bro


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 10 2011, 02:17 AM~20302166
> *good work
> *


thx bro ive been lookin at your build TOP NOTCH WORK in your build and i love your frame
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up bro how are u bro wats new


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 11 2011, 08:55 PM~20315462
> *wats up bro how are u bro wats new
> *


wassup fam im hanging in there... its been crazy for me the last week


----------



## TONY MONTANA

okay i fell behind schedule with 12hr work days and i had to take sat. off to go to detroit to pay my respects to a midwest icon and friend in Jimmy from show and go it was great to see the midwest come together and show Jimmy's family support








RIP BIG HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

AS FOR THE RIDE BACK ON THE FRAME I WENT BUT FIRST THINGS FIRST HAD TO GO BACK TO DETROIT MONDAY AND PICKUP SIC713 AND GET EM CHECKED IN TO HIS HOTEL


----------



## TONY MONTANA

AND AS FOR THE FRAME ITS ABOUT 85% DONE NOW!!! GOOD THING HE WAS DOING A FRIENDS FRAME ALSO OR I WOULD BE S.O.L NOW THE PLAN WAS SWITCHED ILL GO LAST VERSUS FIRST NO BIGGIE. ITS COMING ALONG THOUGH


----------



## TONY MONTANA

I EVEN RECEIVED A FEW PARTS IN THE MAIL FOR HER. HERES THE OFFICIAL FIRST PIECE OF ENGRAVING FOR STILL DRE MY RADIATOR CAP


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 13 2011, 06:43 PM~20332531
> *I EVEN RECEIVED A FEW PARTS IN THE MAIL FOR HER. HERES THE OFFICIAL FIRST PIECE OF ENGRAVING FOR STILL DRE MY RADIATOR CAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 13 2011, 06:43 PM~20332531
> *I EVEN RECEIVED A FEW PARTS IN THE MAIL FOR HER. HERES THE OFFICIAL FIRST PIECE OF ENGRAVING FOR STILL DRE MY RADIATOR CAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup::


----------



## TONY MONTANA

its based its based ill post pics 2morrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

OK GOT THE FRAME FINISHED AND PAINTED LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

GOTTA LET IT DRY THEN TOMORROW MORNING ITS TIME FOR THE PATTERNS ON HER hno: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OH SHIT!! SELL THE FRAME BACK TO ME HOMIE LOL BUT SHITS TURNING OUT TIZIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 22 2011, 05:43 PM~20398548
> *OH SHIT!! SELL THE FRAME BACK TO ME HOMIE LOL BUT SHITS TURNING OUT TIZIGHT :cheesy:
> *


THX BRO THIS JUST THE BASE COLOR TOMORROW SIC713 WILL BE GOING IN ON IT :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wow thats OUTTA CONTROL!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:32 PM~20397600
> *OK GOT THE FRAME FINISHED AND PAINTED LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS BRO ITS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:37 PM~20397618
> *GOTTA LET IT DRY THEN TOMORROW MORNING ITS TIME FOR THE PATTERNS ON HER hno:  :yes:  :naughty:
> *


  TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 23 2011, 01:26 AM~20401243
> *BAD ASS BRO ITS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THX BRO :cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper

Nice frame


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 23 2011, 01:47 AM~20401289
> *Nice frame
> *


THX HOMIE NOT DONE WIT IT YET :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 23 2011, 06:20 AM~20401594
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THX BRO


----------



## globalwarming

looking good Dre :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep them pics coming :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 23 2011, 11:50 AM~20402853
> *looking good Dre  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  keep them pics coming :yes:
> *


thx big bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

HAPPY ESTER FROM EVIL THREAT CC


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 23 2011, 12:05 PM~20402935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY ESTER FROM EVIL THREAT CC
> *


thanks. happy easter to you and yours bro


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

looks real nice bro,


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Apr 24 2011, 04:35 PM~20410239
> *looks real nice bro,
> *


thx bro here how the tunnel turned out thx for all the help with the frame


----------



## 20 Minutes

lookin Good Dre! Can't wait to see her in person


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 24 2011, 05:49 PM~20410625
> *lookin Good Dre! Can't wait to see her in person
> *


thx 20 and again thx for for all the help so far


----------



## GoodTimes317

Nice build homie. Liking that frame. Keep up the good work..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Apr 24 2011, 05:57 PM~20410664
> *Nice build homie. Liking that frame. Keep up the good work..
> *


thx homie cant wait till the patterns and leafing get done ill post some pics of that tomorrow


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:32 PM~20397600
> *OK GOT THE FRAME FINISHED AND PAINTED LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Loving that color nice and wet loooks sick


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2011, 04:32 PM~20397600
> *OK GOT THE FRAME FINISHED AND PAINTED LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
Great job!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 24 2011, 07:40 PM~20411517
> *Loving that color nice and wet loooks sick
> *


thanks


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Majestic Nice_@Apr 25 2011, 09:34 AM~20414777
> *:0  :0
> Great job!!
> *


thanks bro on my way to take some pics of the tape stage :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

Sweet color! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 25 2011, 11:02 AM~20415317
> *Sweet color! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Nice work! let's see more pics


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Apr 25 2011, 11:53 AM~20415574
> *Nice work! let's see more pics
> *


thx bro ok heres pics of the tape stage and the first pattern all solid fushia flake more yo come :0 :0 
















































































its hard to see the flake effect because of the light and the tape but ill get better pics tomorrow. i had to go home and get some sleep somebody gotta go to work and pay the bill :biggrin: lol


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 25 2011, 07:39 PM~20418875
> *thx bro ok heres pics of the tape stage and the first pattern all solid fushia flake more to come :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to see the flake effect because of the light and the tape but ill get better pics tomorrow. i had to go home and get some sleep somebody gotta go to work and pay the bill :biggrin:  lol
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Apr 25 2011, 07:44 PM~20418933
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx bro ima tryin


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 25 2011, 07:48 PM~20418973
> *thx bro ima tryin
> *


looking real good dre. make's me want 2 star on the vert. :biggrin: frame looking bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 25 2011, 07:39 PM~20418875
> *thx bro ok heres pics of the tape stage and the first pattern all solid fushia flake more yo come :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to see the flake effect because of the light and the tape but ill get better pics tomorrow. i had to go home and get some sleep somebody gotta go to work and pay the bill :biggrin:  lol
> *











BAD ASS BRO


----------



## drasticbean

i'm lovin it... :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes

I see you!


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 25 2011, 07:39 PM~20418875
> *thx bro ok heres pics of the tape stage and the first pattern all solid fushia flake more yo come :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to see the flake effect because of the light and the tape but ill get better pics tomorrow. i had to go home and get some sleep somebody gotta go to work and pay the bill :biggrin:  lol
> *


DAM LOOKING GOOD TTT :fool2: :fool2: :worship: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thx everybody for the feedback


----------



## TONY MONTANA

just left and the patterns were 95% done and all i could say was wow. a few touchups and its done tomorrow its time for the pinstripes and leafing


----------



## low4life68lac

wow


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Apr 26 2011, 03:12 PM~20424975
> *wow
> *


wassup big bro how u doing the caddy looking good that engine coming along well
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac

It's comeing along you just inspired me to pattern and flake the oil pan


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Apr 26 2011, 03:29 PM~20425074
> *It's comeing along you just inspired me to pattern and flake the oil pan
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Idea stolen, possibly, thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## Hail To The Chief

Looking good Bro keep it up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Hail To The Chief_@Apr 26 2011, 06:09 PM~20426331
> *Looking good Bro keep it up
> *


thx im tryin to be like you :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20424925
> *just left and the patterns were 95% done and all i could say was wow. a few touchups and its done tomorrow its time for the pinstripes and leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice ttt


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 26 2011, 06:46 PM~20426665
> *very nice ttt
> *


thanks fam should be done tomorrow with the stripes and leafing added :happysad:


----------



## BigKeyOC

Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20424925
> *just left and the patterns were 95% done and all i could say was wow. a few touchups and its done tomorrow its time for the pinstripes and leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro that is bad ass its looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 26 2011, 08:21 PM~20427627
> *dam bro that is bad ass its looking good
> *


thanks fam


----------



## EVIL91

:wave: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20424925
> *just left and the patterns were 95% done and all i could say was wow. a few touchups and its done tomorrow its time for the pinstripes and leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good.....


----------



## sic713




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20424925
> *just left and the patterns were 95% done and all i could say was wow. a few touchups and its done tomorrow its time for the pinstripes and leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD...TTT FOR A MI RIDER


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 07:37 AM~20430484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sic713




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 07:02 PM~20434963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it u beat me too it i just spent 30 mins sizing mine  :biggrin: lol


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 07:02 PM~20434963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 07:02 PM~20434963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMM DRE YOU AINT PLAYING :wow: SIK GETTING DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20435002
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  hno:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx fam fuckit ima post mine anyways :biggrin: 
















































































































ok thats it im tired more pics after the clear coat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 27 2011, 07:12 PM~20435071
> *DAMMMMMM DRE YOU AINT PLAYING :wow:  SIK GETTING DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx oscar sic713 gets all the credit for this he even mirrored the still dre in the engine cradle so when it on jackstands spectators read the wording :0 thx again sic713


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 07:16 PM~20435123
> *thx oscar sic713 gets all the credit for this he even mirrored the still dre in the engine cradle so when it on jackstands spectators read the wording  :0  thx again sic713
> *


I'M GOING TO GET HIM OVER THIS WAY,IF YOU DONT MIND  YOUR FRAME IS OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 27 2011, 07:20 PM~20435158
> *I'M GOING TO GET HIM OVER THIS WAY,IF YOU DONT MIND   YOUR FRAME IS OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell no i dont mind, he being slept on!!! he did my regal also good guy and gets drunk easy :biggrin: lol.... i think he would love to get down on wit you on somethin


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20434992
> *damn it u beat me too it i just spent 30 mins sizing mine   :biggrin: lol
> *


lmao....


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 07:24 PM~20435198
> *hell no i dont mind, he being slept on!!! he did my regal also good guy and gets drunk easy :biggrin:  lol.... i think he would love to get down on wit you on somethin
> *


COOL SHOOT ME THAT NUMBER,


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 27 2011, 07:26 PM~20435232
> *COOL SHOOT ME THAT NUMBER,
> *


its right in his signature above


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 27 2011, 07:26 PM~20435232
> *COOL SHOOT ME THAT NUMBER,
> *


ok sic i did my part now i want my 25% off discount :biggrin: lmao


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Apr 27 2011, 07:26 PM~20435232
> *COOL SHOOT ME THAT NUMBER,
> *


in my sig, but tonights not a good night to call, tommorow will be better


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 07:30 PM~20435272
> *ok sic i did my part now i want my 25% off discount :biggrin: lmao
> *


 :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 07:30 PM~20435272
> *ok sic i did my part now i want my 25% off discount :biggrin: lmao
> *


store credit


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 07:36 PM~20435335
> *store credit
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 07:38 PM~20435357
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 07:52 PM~20435495
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


lol well im going to bed ill see u tomorrow bro. keep ur phone on tomorrow i may need a ride lmao


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 27 2011, 08:13 AM~20430699
> *LOOKING GOOD...TTT FOR A MI RIDER
> *


wasup mi rider i been looking at ur build very intense :0 keep up the great work one day ill have to come to detroit and bend a corner wit when we finish our projects :happysad:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hard to believe this was three wekks ago








now


----------



## 3-wheel

good luck with your build,
framez comin along nice.
jb.


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2011, 03:32 PM~20397600
> *OK GOT THE FRAME FINISHED AND PAINTED LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Frame looking nice. Whats that color?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 27 2011, 08:34 PM~20435857
> *good luck with your build,
> framez comin along nice.
> jb.
> *


thx :cheesy:


----------



## fons

:fool2: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 27 2011, 08:35 PM~20435876
> *Frame looking nice.  Whats that color?
> *


 thx and the color is cobalt blue


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 08:25 PM~20435780
> *hard to believe this was three wekks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fucking sick bro i love it


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by fons_@Apr 27 2011, 08:35 PM~20435880
> *:fool2:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx fons i know u helped out alot on my uppers and lowers bro i thank you for that


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 27 2011, 08:37 PM~20435909
> *that is fucking sick bro i love it
> *


thx bro


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 27 2011, 09:36 PM~20435889
> *thx and the color is cobalt blue
> *


Is it a House of Color? It's going to turn head thats for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0  :0


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20435970
> *Is it a House of Color?  It's going to turn head thats for sure!  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir its house of kolor


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2011, 03:32 PM~20397600
> *OK GOT THE FRAME FINISHED AND PAINTED LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE CAME OUT SICK


----------



## chewie




----------



## vegASS

sick frame :0


----------



## CUZICAN

Frame is Sick all by itself


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 09:02 PM~20434963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: You workin!!


----------



## big pimpin

Quick progress....and looking good too! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ALL CLEARED :biggrin: :biggrin: 
































DID I MENTION ALL DONE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:20 AM~20446003
> *sick frame :0
> *


THX HOMIE I LOVIN YOUR BUILD


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 29 2011, 03:29 AM~20446017
> *Frame is Sick all by itself
> *


THX BRO :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Majestic Nice_@Apr 29 2011, 05:58 AM~20446296
> *:biggrin: You workin!!
> *


SAYS THE GUY WIT A FUEL INJECTION 64 RAG.... IF IM WORKIN YOU MUST BE THE BOSS LOL :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 29 2011, 01:14 PM~20448550
> *Quick progress....and looking good too!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK BRO BUT I MUST GIVE CREDIT TO 64 CRAWLING HE PRETTY MUCH GAVE ME A FRAME READY TO GO WITH MINOR WORK NEEDED THIS MADE IT POSSIBLE FOR THE FRAME TO BE DONE TODAY THANKS AGAIN 64 CRAWLING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Siktown_@Apr 29 2011, 09:30 PM~20451611
> *:worship:
> *


THX


----------



## sic713

go to sleep hoe


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 10:23 PM~20452042
> *go to sleep hoe
> *


CANT SLEEP
:rofl: :run: :chuck:


----------



## drasticbean

love the frame


----------



## mrchavez

just check out the topic ..lookin good....


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 30 2011, 07:50 AM~20453406
> *love the frame
> *


thx bean that means alot coming from u


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2011, 11:44 AM~20454319
> *just check out the topic  ..lookin good....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## globalwarming

TTT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 29 2011, 09:18 PM~20451522
> *ALL CLEARED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I MENTION ALL DONE ALSO  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK'S SICK MONTANA


----------



## EVIL91

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 1 2011, 07:28 PM~20461779
> *LOOK'S SICK MONTANA
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 1 2011, 10:02 PM~20463509
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713

last of my pics


----------



## Madrox64

DOPE!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 2 2011, 07:18 AM~20465155
> * DOPE!
> *


thx mi rider


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up bro looking sexy


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 06:07 AM~20464890
> *last of my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 08:07 AM~20464890
> *last of my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 29 2011, 09:18 PM~20451522
> *ALL CLEARED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I MENTION ALL DONE ALSO  :biggrin:
> *



looks nice...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78

cant wait to see done- regals off the hook- impala should b betr. sic throwin down :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@May 4 2011, 10:08 AM~20483006
> *cant wait to see done- regals off the hook- impala should b betr. sic throwin down :machinegun:
> *


thx bro. well ima kinda at a stand still on the body till the rotisserie gets free i think my club brother needs a few more weeks. besides is showtime and i need to dust off the regal :biggrin: plus ive been still moving on the 64 just buying small items and those much needed moldings. that alone has been taking alot of$$$$. so the cheapest thing to do right now is wash my regal lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 4 2011, 03:35 AM~20481613
> *looks nice...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up to a MI rider..... :h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 5 2011, 03:23 AM~20488520
> *whats up to a MI rider..... :h5:
> *


what it do MI RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 5 2011, 10:05 AM~20490120
> *
> *


thx for the bump mrchavez


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 07:07 AM~20464890
> *last of my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 5 2011, 02:57 AM~20488502
> *thx bro. well ima kinda at a stand still on the body till the rotisserie gets free i think my club brother needs a few more weeks. besides is showtime and i need to dust off the regal :biggrin: plus ive been still moving on the 64 just buying small items and those much needed moldings. that alone has been taking alot of$$$$. so the cheapest thing to do right now is wash my regal lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 5 2011, 02:57 AM~20488502
> *thx bro. well ima kinda at a stand still on the body till the rotisserie gets free i think my club brother needs a few more weeks. besides is showtime and i need to dust off the regal :biggrin: plus ive been still moving on the 64 just buying small items and those much needed moldings. that alone has been taking alot of$$$$. so the cheapest thing to do right now is wash my regal lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 5 2011, 02:57 AM~20488502
> *thx bro. well ima kinda at a stand still on the body till the rotisserie gets free i think my club brother needs a few more weeks. besides is showtime and i need to dust off the regal :biggrin: plus ive been still moving on the 64 just buying small items and those much needed moldings. that alone has been taking alot of$$$$. so the cheapest thing to do right now is wash my regal lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  cool:


----------



## KERRBSS

Bump for the homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THANKS HOMIE REALLY NOTHING TO POST LATELY I BEEN GETTING MOLDINGS AND PARTS IN THE MAIL HERE AND THERE BUT NOTHING WORTHY OF POSTING


----------



## globalwarming

TTT FOR THE HOMIE DRE :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@May 11 2011, 01:59 PM~20531030
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE DRE :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro thanks for the bump hey lemme know if you got any extra moldings laying around you dont need im in need of a hoodlip molding and a few others


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 1 2011, 08:53 PM~20239401
> *I ALSO GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO ALL MY HOMIES WITH THE MAJESTICS DETROIT WESTSIDE FAM FONS, 20,NEPHEW, AND IMPALA TONY. THESE ARE GOOD GUYS AND I KNOW I CAN PICK UP THE PHONE AND ASK A QUESTION OR FOR DIRECTIONS AND THESE GUYS GOT MY BACK. THAT WILL MAKE THIS BUILD GO A WHOLE LOT SMOOTHER :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 11 2011, 02:57 PM~20531413
> *hey bro thanks for the bump hey lemme know if you got any extra moldings laying around you dont need im in need of a hoodlip molding and a few others
> *


i got one, are you going street or show


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@May 11 2011, 07:12 PM~20533242
> *i got one, are you going street or show
> *


good question:dunno: :dunno: i love the detail of show cars but this boy will be on the streets!!! well i guess ima bulid a show car that is street driven :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 5 2011, 05:57 AM~20488502
> *thx bro. well ima kinda at a stand still on the body till the rotisserie gets free i think my club brother needs a few more weeks. besides is showtime and i need to dust off the regal :biggrin: plus ive been still moving on the 64 just buying small items and those much needed moldings. that alone has been taking alot of$$$$. so the cheapest thing to do right now is wash my regal lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT


----------



## chewie




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 12 2011, 03:13 PM~20538591
> *i love the detail of show cars but this boy will be on the streets!!! well i guess ima bulid a show car that is street driven :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 13 2011, 08:01 AM~20544747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Dre... TTT!


----------



## KERRBSS

sup dood


----------



## Skim




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 12:27 AM~20550283
> *Sup Dre... TTT!
> *


whatsup mark aka flake king!!! the fushia flakes looked great on the frame imo.. while the purple just soaked in the paint they were so close to one another. me and sic713 got a few ideas for the body so ill be placing another order when its time for the body  .thanks again for the flakes homie. you are a solid seller
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 07:03 AM~20550829
> *sup dood
> *


nothing much homie just waitin on the rotisserie so i can get back moving


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 12:04 PM~20551905
> *
> *


wassup skim man homie white trash looking good 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 14 2011, 03:11 PM~20551939
> *nothing much homie just waitin on the rotisserie so i can get back moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna be building mine soon,


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## willskie187

Got anymore pics of this car????


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:wave: whats up homie!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@May 15 2011, 10:18 AM~20556581
> *:wave:  whats up homie!
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

wow! that frame came out sick, pin stripe, patterns, etc. who ever did it did a great job.. also the color combo looks good! cant wait see that sexy girl on the road! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@May 15 2011, 10:26 AM~20556635
> *wow! that frame came out sick, pin stripe, patterns, etc.  who ever did it did a great job.. also the color combo looks good! cant wait see that sexy girl on the road! :thumbsup:
> *


THX BRO ITS GONE TAKE A WHILE BUT IMA GET IT DONE


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2011, 01:25 PM~20556628
> *WHATS GOOD BRO HOW YOU BEEN
> *


busy ass hell, keeping myself busy, helping at my brother at his shop, just finishing up 67 chevy nova for a customer full airide, then taking it to csutom motorshop to put in twin turbos. then we got 66 cadillac coupe deville, fully bagged and ready to put her back together and waiting for the chrome shop to fixs the back bumper and then taking her to indiana for slamology in june! and just finish to putting hydro setup 93 fleetwood at strictly business shop, and selling hydro parts etc etc!! so yeah keeping myself busy! :roflmao: again, good job man on 64..the guy who does the paint and pattern on your frame is he local.. i have a guy asking me who does patterns, i told jimmy did, but he past away. i didnt know any body else who does it.. its like lost art..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 15 2011, 07:10 AM~20555903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got anymore pics of this car????
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@May 15 2011, 10:34 AM~20556684
> *busy ass hell, keeping myself busy, helping at my brother at his shop,  just finishing up 67 chevy nova for a customer full airide, then taking it to csutom motorshop to put in twin turbos. then we got 66 cadillac coupe deville, fully bagged  and ready to put her  back together and waiting for the chrome shop to fixs the back bumper and then taking her to indiana for slamology in june! and just finish to  putting hydro setup 93 fleetwood at strictly business shop, and selling hydro parts etc etc!!  so yeah keeping myself busy! :roflmao:
> *


KOOL I SAW THE 93 CADDY YOU GUYS DID LOOKS GOOD. AND THE GUY WHO DID THE WORK ON THE FRAME IS SIC713 HE FROM TEXAS. HE WILL TRAVEL FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2011, 12:35 PM~20556692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: That mofo is off the chain homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 15 2011, 11:49 AM~20557011
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship: That mofo is off the chain homie
> *


thx


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2011, 01:39 PM~20556714
> *KOOL I SAW THE  93 CADDY YOU GUYS DID LOOKS GOOD. AND THE GUY WHO DID THE WORK ON THE FRAME IS SIC713 HE FROM TEXAS. HE WILL TRAVEL FOR THE RIGHT PRICE
> *


thanks man, yeah it came out pretty good, we use our parts to get the job done.. that sic713 guy did great job, if you need anything from us on parts just holla at us..ill see you at the next show. ill let you go back to work! lol! later homie!


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss

do you actually drive the regal or is it just for show.. just wondering because it is wayyy toooo clean to look like its been down the road lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@May 16 2011, 08:50 PM~20567567
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT U WERE HELPING ME WITH MY SUBURBAN TODAY :angry: 
:machinegun: :fuq:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@May 17 2011, 10:50 AM~20570680
> *do you actually drive the regal or is it just for show.. just wondering because it is wayyy toooo clean to look like its been down the road lol
> *


NAW ITS A TRAILOR QUEEN I WILL SAY THOUGH IT IS FULLLY FUNCTIONAL IT RUNS, DRIVES, AND STOPS AS NORMAL CARS DO. OBVIOUSLY ITS NOT A DAILY . IT DEFINATLY AINT STREET LEGAL NO MORE NO WIPERS, NO SEAT BELTS AND MY GAUGES ARE ON THE SIDE OF THE FIRE WALL LOL THEY WORK ALSO JUST HARD TO SEE IN THE DRIVER SEAT LOL


----------



## willskie187

What's up wit the 4 homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 17 2011, 03:56 PM~20572579
> *What's up wit the 4 homie
> *


NOTHING WORTH POSTING JUST BUYING MOLDINGS IM LOOKING FOR A HOODLIP MOLDING RIGHT NOW... AND THE NEXT MOVE ON THE 64 IS TO DO THE BELLY OF HER. I TALKED TO MY CLUB BROTHER YESTERDAY AND HE PLANS TO BE OFF THE ROTISSERIE IN 2 WEEKS  SO THEN BACK ON THE GRIND ILL GO. AND FROM THE LOOKS OF THE PASSENGER SIDE FLOOR I GOT SOME WORK TO DO


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2011, 04:41 PM~20572888
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro hope to see you next wkend at the picnic :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 18 2011, 01:43 AM~20575676
> *sup bro hope to see you next wkend at the picnic :cheesy:
> *


I may come thru. Some other plans I had feel thru. I'll keep u updated. More then likly I'll be with marc in the ace if I come thru.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

VERY NICE PAINT JOB LOOK'S SICK


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2011, 10:35 AM~20556692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## willskie187

TTT for the D.R.E


----------



## globalwarming

wut up DRE uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 17 2011, 07:05 PM~20572644
> *NOTHING WORTH POSTING JUST BUYING MOLDINGS IM LOOKING FOR A HOODLIP MOLDING RIGHT NOW... AND THE NEXT MOVE ON THE 64 IS TO DO THE BELLY OF HER. I TALKED TO MY CLUB BROTHER YESTERDAY AND HE PLANS TO BE OFF THE ROTISSERIE IN 2 WEEKS    SO THEN BACK ON THE GRIND ILL GO. AND FROM THE LOOKS OF THE PASSENGER SIDE FLOOR I GOT SOME WORK TO DO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it dont look to bad, you may be able to get away with the sections instead of whole halves. i dont know what the rest looks like


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2011, 10:35 AM~20556692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@May 18 2011, 06:54 PM~20581522
> *wut up DRE  uffin:
> *


WHATUP OSCAR IM LOOKING AT YOUR BUILD FOR PROGESS PICS GET THAT MASTERPEICE READY FOR VEGAS I WANNA SEE IT IN PERSON :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 21 2011, 01:46 PM~20599932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE NEW PROJECT BRO :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 24 2011, 07:56 PM~20622029
> *NICE NEW PROJECT BRO :0
> *


yes bro i was going to keep going on the monte but the wife want a old car so we could cruz u know how that works have to keep the wife happy :roflmao:


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup dood


----------



## low4life68lac

:wave:


----------



## sic713

fart :inout:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

whatsup homies we should be gettin back on the move next wknd im getting my rotisserie next wknd:rofl::h5::naughty:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TONY MONTANA said:


> whatsup homies we should be gettin back on the move next wknd im getting my rotisserie next wknd:rofl::h5::naughty:










:h5::h5:


----------



## sic713

:inout:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

sic713 said:


> :inout:


:inout:


----------



## Madrox64

TONY MONTANA said:


> whatsup homies we should be gettin back on the move next wknd im getting my rotisserie next wknd:rofl::h5::naughty:


 
Just drop it off at my house...You don"t want that taking up space


----------



## chewie

:h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Madrox64 said:


> Just drop it off at my house...You don"t want that taking up space


WASSUP FELLAS THE HOMIE GOT HIS FRAME RECLEARED AND THEY GONNA WHEEL IT OUT IN A FEW DAYS!!!! MADROX64 YOU JUST DONT KNOW LOL I BEEN WAITIN ON THIS DUDE TO GET THING BACK FOR 2 1/2 YRS!!! THIS WAS THE FRAME I POSTED THAT WAS THE LAST THING THAT JIMMY WORKED ON  SADLY JIMMY COULDNT FINISH IT BUT HE DID START THE FOUNDATION ON IT SO IT MEANS ALOT TO THE OWNER AND ME SO I REALLY AINT BEEN STRESSING HIM BUT IT SHOULD BE WHEELED OUT THIS WEEK AND THE TEAR DOWN ON STILL D.R.E WILL BEGIN


----------



## TONY MONTANA

WASSUP CHEWIE AND MR CHOP TOP THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIES


----------



## EVIL91

ttt:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TONY MONTANA said:


> WASSUP FELLAS THE HOMIE GOT HIS FRAME RECLEARED AND THEY GONNA WHEEL IT OUT IN A FEW DAYS!!!! MADROX64 YOU JUST DONT KNOW LOL I BEEN WAITIN ON THIS DUDE TO GET THING BACK FOR 2 1/2 YRS!!! THIS WAS THE FRAME I POSTED THAT WAS THE LAST THING THAT JIMMY WORKED ON  SADLY JIMMY COULDNT FINISH IT BUT HE DID START THE FOUNDATION ON IT SO IT MEANS ALOT TO THE OWNER AND ME SO I REALLY AINT BEEN STRESSING HIM BUT IT SHOULD BE WHEELED OUT THIS WEEK AND THE TEAR DOWN ON STILL D.R.E WILL BEGIN


:thumbsup: Lookin forward to seeing it... I hung out with him one day when he was workin on it...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :thumbsup: Lookin forward to seeing it... I hung out with him one day when he was workin on it...


heres a pic of that frame by the way dont trip i no u cant see the detail this my first time trying to new format


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok here it is after 2 1/2 yrs i finally got her back the rotisserie is back home lol i dont know why but to get full views you have to click my images:dunno:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

got a lil work to get done on my regal.. while waiting on the rotisserie i got bored a guess and decided the front end need to be ajusted wtf was i thinking now i gotta mess going


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom




----------



## Moe Built

Damn that frame looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Yellowimpala said:


> Damn that frame looks good :thumbsup:


thanks ill be swapping vehicles next week the regal will be going to my homies house and the 64 will be home in the driveway for teardown


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## snl47

:wave: Looking good Dre,, almost ready for your parts.. as long as your lowers aren't as heavy as Chiefs,, we cool.. lol,,,


----------



## KERRBSS

What's crackin dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


sup mr choptop:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> :wave: Looking good Dre,, almost ready for your parts.. as long as your lowers aren't as heavy as Chiefs,, we cool.. lol,,,


yea mayne i need my a arms to get a rollin chasis together


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> What's crackin dre


nada but as u can see i got the rotisserie so next week the 64 will be home and its time to tear into her. hopefully those floors aint to bad:x:


----------



## KERRBSS

I just stuck my floors in yesterday. I'm all buttoned up. Gonna get werking on a rottiserie soon. Me and madrox64 (Jericho) are building 2 of them.


----------



## wired61

TONY MONTANA said:


> ALL CLEARED :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I MENTION ALL DONE ALSO :biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> I just stuck my floors in yesterday. I'm all buttoned up. Gonna get werking on a rottiserie soon. Me and madrox64 (Jericho) are building 2 of them.


kool they are handy!!! i just hope my floors aint too bad:x: well now in about a week or so


----------



## EVIL91

ttt:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::wave::worship:


----------



## the GRINCH

here is something you may be interested in , im building smooth cowl panels here is the link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306467-1963-1964-IMPALA-fullsize-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## willskie187

Whats good homie, Hows are things comin along?


----------



## CasinoDreams

coming out sick homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## goodride55

sup fellas .i have a question and was hoping someone could help me out . On the (STILL DRE) frame they had the tunnel was cut out behind the carrier bearing . i was wondering why ? is that for the drive line to have more room to move . thanks you . hella nice frame by the way. im looking to re do my 64 all over again for the 3rd time . need some tips on hydro's neveer owned any and thinking of getting some this time


----------



## EVIL91

ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

TONY MONTANA said:


> just left and the patterns were 95% done and all i could say was wow. a few touchups and its done tomorrow its time for the pinstripes and leafing


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

goodride55 said:


> sup fellas .i have a question and was hoping someone could help me out . On the (STILL DRE) frame they had the tunnel was cut out behind the carrier bearing . i was wondering why ? is that for the drive line to have more room to move . thanks you . hella nice frame by the way. im looking to re do my 64 all over again for the 3rd time . need some tips on hydro's neveer owned any and thinking of getting some this time


Your Impala has a two part drive shaft and in order for the rear axle to lift up you need to notch out your frame behind the carrier. If you don't notch it out ...It will bind and bend.


----------



## REGAL81

SICK BUILD HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave::wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok its been a while sincei even looked at this car since the end of may early june but its been on my mind a lil  well after seeing el rey 63 i got excited again and decide to go back in on my 64... now this aint gone be no el rey at all or nothing close to it but rides like that give me motivation. so today i went and got the 64 outta storage and started the long awaited teardown







here is how it sat whn pulled for the storage unit


----------



## TONY MONTANA

so after gathering some tools and the most important tool of all a 12 pack of budlight we got started


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the plans for today were to teardown the frontend, bust the bodymounts, drop the gas tank, and diconnect everything from the firewall!!! well lets see howw that went not to mention i only had a three hour window to work today







well we got the front torn apart pretty quickly


----------



## TONY MONTANA

next we went in on the fire wall taking apart steering linkage wire harness and sat there for a second trying to decide on a shaved firewall or leave in the ac unit. leave the ac unit won tht argument today


----------



## TONY MONTANA

after not being able to make up my mind on the firewall look we moved on to the body mounts and to my suprise they were coming loose fairly easy and then..... the mounts behind the wheel weld on both sides decided to be a pain in the ass. we fought and fought be rust and time were not on our side today so we got 6 outta 8 mounts loose before i had to pickup my kids from the sitter so tomorrow we bringing to torch for them 2 bastards and see what we can get done tomorrow


----------



## Madrox64

TONY MONTANA said:


> we fought and fought be rust and time were not on our side today so we got 6 outta 8 mounts loose



lol Same as mine 6 outta 8 ...Glad to see some progress.....all I have been doing is sanding and smoothing.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Madrox64 said:


> lol Same as mine 6 outta 8 ...Glad to see some progress.....all I have been doing is sanding and smoothing.


thx ur progress pics look great homie!!!!






i still been reppin for my club just did a show sat


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :wave:


wassup bro how you been?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Progress!! I like it!! 

Lookin good homie...


----------



## willskie187

Damn homie u gettin it in:thumbsup: That's where my ass needs to be outside puttin in some work :buttkick: Man them 2 bolts are no whore, I said fuck it and cut mine off wit a sawzall.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Progress!! I like it!!
> 
> Lookin good homie...


thx marc tearing em apart is easy lol its putting them back together thats the hard part oh well im learning alot as i go along


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Damn homie u gettin it in:thumbsup: That's where my ass needs to be outside puttin in some work :buttkick: Man them 2 bolts are no whore, I said fuck it and cut mine off wit a sawzall.


its crazy aint it i might have to do that


----------



## globalwarming

TONY MONTANA said:


> after not being able to make up my mind on the firewall look we moved on to the body mounts and to my suprise they were coming loose fairly easy and then..... the mounts behind the wheel weld on both sides decided to be a pain in the ass. we fought and fought be rust and time were not on our side today so we got 6 outta 8 mounts loose before i had to pickup my kids from the sitter so tomorrow we bringing to torch for them 2 bastards and see what we can get done tomorrow


 thats hella funny, i still don't got that bolt out either, i said FUCK IT


----------



## Coca Pearl

TONY MONTANA said:


> after not being able to make up my mind on the firewall look we moved on to the body mounts and to my suprise they were coming loose fairly easy and then..... the mounts behind the wheel weld on both sides decided to be a pain in the ass. we fought and fought be rust and time were not on our side today so we got 6 outta 8 mounts loose before i had to pickup my kids from the sitter so tomorrow we bringing to torch for them 2 bastards and see what we can get done tomorrow


went through you topic and frame looks good.....:thumbsup: cant wait to see how the rest of the 4 comes out. good choice on keepin da a/c. old skool rides with a/c not alone stock a/c is da shit. when i start to build my ride i want to put a/c in it but be able to hide it or have it not visible as possible.....


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

globalwarming said:


> thats hella funny, i still don't got that bolt out either, i said FUCK IT


good to know i aint the only one who ran in to this problem i was feeling like why my shit always gotta be harder lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Coca Pearl said:


> went through you topic and frame looks good.....:thumbsup: cant wait to see how the rest of the 4 comes out. good choice on keepin da a/c. old skool rides with a/c not alone stock a/c is da shit. when i start to build my ride i want to put a/c in it but be able to hide it or have it not visible as possible.....


yea ima keep the ac but tht smooth look is bad ass also but i know some people would kill for the factory ac option


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :wave:


wassup bro another day of hard work at the spot welllllllllllllllll the frame and body are no longer one we just used to torch for those two bolts dropped the gas tank and wahla time the rotisserie ... i forgiot my camera but i will post thjose progress pics tomorrow


----------



## TONY MONTANA

well no progress 2day it rained me out but here are the pics from yesterday







first things first you gotta have the right tools for the right job so budlight check so i had a friend bring by his torches because no time to fuck around with them 2 bolts


----------



## TONY MONTANA

she is off the frame


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok so after we got this thing apart it was time to see what we dealing with as for the belly!! to my suprise this car had 3of 4 new floor pans great right....:thumbsdown: wrong the other people who owned it just cut the floor to shit and then dropped the pans in the center of the area they cut out. so once again i have to order all 4 floor pans to repair the floors right. ill take pics of the hack job they did on the floors tomorrow also but tomorow the big day she will be mounted to the rotisserie


----------



## willskie187

Shit homie, You might be better off gettin two half pans.


----------



## willskie187

TONY MONTANA said:


> yea ima keep the ac but tht smooth look is bad ass also but i know some people would kill for the factory ac option


:yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Shit homie, You might be better off gettin two half pans.


i was thinkin the same thing... but i made a real important call to the homie 20minutes and ask for his advice and after he gave me my options and told me the pros and cons of the half floors it was determined that the pans were my best option!!! i trust 20 advice he done did the shit countless times and i dont know shit lol.. i will say this i learned alot iin just 10mins of talkin on the phone wit em bout the floors


----------



## snl47

Looking good Dre :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> Looking good Dre :thumbsup:


thx ricardo going out the door now to put in a lil work


----------



## willskie187

TONY MONTANA said:


> i was thinkin the same thing... but i made a real important call to the homie 20minutes and ask for his advice and after he gave me my options and told me the pros and cons of the half floors it was determined that the pans were my best option!!! i trust 20 advice he done did the shit countless times and i dont know shit lol.. i will say this i learned alot iin just 10mins of talkin on the phone wit em bout the floors


Hell yeah homie, Sounds like he would know best!!!! Now you got me thinkin if i should go wit the pans instead of the two half


----------



## sic713

get er done


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> get er done


thts it nomore drinkin for me while workin on the car why we bolted 3 of 4 sides to the rotisserie went to turn the body and the unbolted side fell off lol i can laugh cuz there was no damage done to the car thank god!!!!! i post progress pics tomorrow when we get the car off the groundman i feel like a dumb ass for that one and i got noone to blame it was my side that wasnt bolted down


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Hell yeah homie, Sounds like he would know best!!!! Now you got me thinkin if i should go wit the pans instead of the two half


well all situations are different but in mine it was still less work to do the pans ill pm you my number to pass on the info he gave me so you can figure out what might be best for you


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


wassup bro how u beeen:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok so i finally got the car back on the rotisserie the right way


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

here are the pics of the hack job the previous owners did on the floors and the fucked up welds


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

i thought these floors were shot and i need all 4 pans to get the best look but i gave a call to Engels autobody who do shit like this all day and was told it wasnt as bad as i made it seem and we decided it would be best if they took on the job. so first things first i made a appointment with the sandblaster for tuesday morning and then they can get started on repairing the floors


----------



## TONY MONTANA

new floor pans are on deck just in case thanks to impala tony of westside detroit majestics


----------



## Coca Pearl

TONY MONTANA said:


> yea *ima keep the ac *but tht smooth look is bad ass also but* i know some people would kill for the factory ac option*


:thumbsup: :yes::guns::machinegun::yes:


----------



## tko_818

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> Looking good homie :thumbsup:


thanks fam she going to the blatser tuesday morn and will be at the paint shop wedsday morn


----------



## globalwarming

wut up dre TTT:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

globalwarming said:


> wut up dre TTT:wave:


wassup oscar how you been nothing much here tryin to get this belly done i sat idle foe about a month and now im feeling a lil motivation. hows ur project coming ive been looking for updates


----------



## TONY MONTANA

WELL ITS AT THE SANDBLASTER NO PICS THOUGH HE PICKED IT UP WHILE I WAS AT WORK THIS MORNING. HE PLANS ON BLASTING HER TOMORROW AND ALREADY CALLED SAYING THE TAR IN THE WHEEL WELLS GONE BE A BITCH :uh: OH WELL ILL KNOW MORE TOMORROW


----------



## TONY MONTANA

well i got a call from the body shop today saying the sandblast company was tryin to deliver my car to them. i personally thought it would be aleast a 2 days before i heard anything but they was on it. now last i had heard they were not at all happy with the thick tar in the wheel wells and really didnt want to spend the time doing em. so i was making callls to figure out what to do. i did stress to the blaster that i was gone have to get the tar off no matter what.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sooooo they got going on the bellly


----------



## TONY MONTANA

u can see in this pic how they really fucked these floors up with there patch work after blasting the belly it really opened up a new can of worms alot more work than we all thought


----------



## TONY MONTANA

they did clean the wheel wells though :thumbsup: they just charged me 150 dollars more:thumbsdown: wht do you do lol honestly i still got a great deal pickup and delivery and i didnt have to clean anything it was worth it imo


----------



## TONY MONTANA

well thts where we at now looks like alot of cutting and welding will be going on!!! i got new rear braces and passenger pan for it the body shop said they have fixed worse so now all i can do is sit back and go to work put in ot to try and pay the bill lol


----------



## KERRBSS

dont look too bad dre:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> dont look too bad dre:thumbsup:


NAW, THATS WHAT THEY SAID JUST A LIL MORE WORK THAN I TOLD THEM SO IT WILL BE A LIL MORE $$$$ THAN THEY TOLD ME LMAO FUCK IT IM JUST GLAD IM MAKING SOME PROGRESS


----------



## globalwarming

TONY MONTANA said:


> wassup oscar how you been nothing much here tryin to get this belly done i sat idle foe about a month and now im feeling a lil motivation. hows ur project coming ive been looking for updates


 as for me iv'e been ok, just trying to survive,car sittin in the garage for now, i'll post pics later when something gets done, just trying to get adjusted to the new layit low :around:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up dre good progress :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CHAIN REACTION said:


> whats up dre good progress :thumbsup:


thx bro ive been making a lil progress i got a few progress pics to upload but my usb cord must be shot  my cam working fine but i lost old usb corb got another and pics wont upload with tht new one ill try again wit different a cord and see what happens


----------



## sic713

:twak:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

hope u fix it soon progress pictures are cool keeps us motivated 


TONY MONTANA said:


> thx bro ive been making a lil progress i got a few progress pics to upload but my usb cord must be shot  my cam working fine but i lost old usb corb got another and pics wont upload with tht new one ill try again wit different a cord and see what happens


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up bro sic713 i seen your work your work is nice bro


----------



## sic713

CHAIN REACTION said:


> whats up bro sic713 i seen your work your work is nice bro


whats up.. thanks alot homie


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Just stoppin by to check shit out... :wave:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt all the way with impala


----------



## steadydippin

Looks like Lotta work,I hate floors....keep up the good work homie..


----------



## BabiSilent

nice :thumbsup: cant wait to see how this project comes out


----------



## TONY MONTANA

steadydippin said:


> Looks like Lotta work,I hate floors....keep up the good work homie..


thanks bro i hate floors now too lol i just got more replacement parts from Impala Tony sunday. i just came back from checking on her at the body shop and the front floors are in i took pics but having problems still uploading idk wtf going on maybe ill try to upload from another computer


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Just stoppin by to check shit out... :wave:


wassup marc wish you guys could have come down sunday it was a great show in lansing as fpr the ride the front driver and passenger floors are in and getting glassed in now


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BabiSilent said:


> nice :thumbsup: cant wait to see how this project comes out


thx im ready to see these floors done wit some paint on them. dont know if i will do graphics on the belly or not at first i was full throttle on it but now i been thinking graphics on the belly will take away from the frame but anyways i got a min to think about that, more floor sections to be cut out first


----------



## 65chevyman

not that bad looks after the blasting


----------



## willskie187

What it dew Dre, I been meanin to hit you up but ive been busy as shit. I'll probably hit you up this weekend homie, btw that belly turned out good :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok fellas i got a new usb cord this is the third one i got lol but i have a few progress pics to share all the pics are from last week though ill be going tonight to get updated pics







last time we left off this was how the floors where looking
out with the old in wit the new


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the belly is blck because they wanted to put epoxy on the belly whn it came from the blaster


----------



## TONY MONTANA

there was also issues at the "under the seat floor pan" so well be replacing that also


----------



## TONY MONTANA

so when i left last week they had the front pans in and were about to glass them in and tht is where we at now im going to go over to the shop to see where we at as of today and will post pics later tonight


----------



## TONY MONTANA

alot of work left to do add the rear floor pans, the rear braces, and fix the under the seat pan but progress is being made


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hers the latest!!! i just left the shop and here is whats going on, right under the seat floor pan replaced, right rear floor pan replaced, left front floor pan replaced, and left front and rear floor pans cut out realigned welded back in and all five replacement pans glassed in and ready for bodywork



























next on the agenda is bodywork add the rear braces, high build primer, and then hopefully some color


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup dre, looking good.


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup dre, looking good.


thx bro its getting there


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


sup homie good luck out there in vegas next wknd sucks i cant be there this year:tears:


----------



## FoxCustom

sic713 said:


>


LOOKING GOOD! Quick question: who did your striping and leafing under the clearcoat? Turned out nice.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

FoxCustom said:


> LOOKING GOOD! Quick question: who did your striping and leafing under the clearcoat? Turned out nice.


thx and sic713 did the patterns and stripes and leafing


----------



## FoxCustom

Cool! Thanks for the info. Once the '59 is sprayed, I was hoping to get it striped under the clear, but I didn't know of anyone who was into that. It looks so good all smoothed out.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

whats up dre! just checking on your work on your ride! its been awhile, looking good :thumbsup:, ill see you around!


----------



## sic713

:around:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> whats up dre! just checking on your work on your ride! its been awhile, looking good :thumbsup:, ill see you around!


whatsup bro i been out of town, but ima go and check and see whats the latest on the floors sometime this week and of course take progress pics


----------



## snl47

Sup dre,,looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

TONY MONTANA said:


> whatsup bro i been out of town, but ima go and check and see whats the latest on the floors sometime this week and of course take progress pics


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> Sup dre,,looking good :thumbsup:


wasup bro soon as this belly gets done we'll be posting up some of your work for "STILL DRE" :shocked:


----------



## $ Eazy E $

TTT for my Bro!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Ride looking good!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up bro car looking good


----------



## johnnie65

Build looks good so far homie! Like the frame.


----------



## willskie187

TTT for the D.R.E


----------



## motecarlosean

:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

Happy Thanksgiving Dre


----------



## KERRBSS

Bump for the mi homie. Any new pics?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

wassup homies hope you all had a good thanksgiving and thanks for the bump the last few days. the ride has been getting worked on just at a very slooooooowwwww pace


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Bump for the mi homie. Any new pics?


new pics? for you of course!! so far all the bodywork is close to being done on all the floor panels are molded in on the floor sections. we managed to install one of the rear floor braces and are repairing the section the holds the bodymount in the rear of the passenger wheel well




























the plans are to get this thing in highbuild primer in a few days since i have a lil time on my hands now


----------



## TONY MONTANA

its getting there just things are moving slower than expected


----------



## Ruiz64

Frame came out sick, i can only imagine what the rest of the rides gonna look like, judging by regal $hit's gonna be bad a$$. Nice work gonna be follow in this one.:drama:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Ruiz64 said:


> Frame came out sick, i can only imagine what the rest of the rides gonna look like, judging by regal $hit's gonna be bad a$$. Nice work gonna be follow in this one.:drama:


THX HOMIE!!! IMA TRYIN BUT THIS IMPALA IS A WHOLE NOTHER BALL GAME LOL ALOT OF $$$$$$ TO GET SHIT DONE BUT WE MOVING FORWARD SO THATS ALL YOU CAN ASK FOR


----------



## willskie187

TONY MONTANA said:


> THX HOMIE!!! IMA TRYIN BUT THIS IMPALA IS A WHOLE NOTHER BALL GAME LOL ALOT OF $$$$$$ TO GET SHIT DONE BUT WE MOVING FORWARD SO THATS ALL YOU CAN ASK FOR


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

bla bla bla


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> bla bla bla


LOL I KNOW I GOT A LONG WAY TO GO TO LOOK AS GOOD AS YOUR 63 BUT YOUR ASS WILL BE HELPING ME GET THERE


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

I got you..$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:roflmao:


----------



## FoxCustom

Nice progress!


----------



## mademan9

What kind of sealer are your using your floor pans? whats the white stuff


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mademan9 said:


> What kind of sealer are your using your floor pans? whats the white stuff


the floors are not sealed yet. the white is bodyfiller that has been sanded. the black is just etch primer so it wouldnt rust after sandblasting.. once all the body work is done it will receive a full coat of primer filler double chk the body work then the sealer


----------



## TONY MONTANA

FoxCustom said:


> Nice progress!


thx homie just saw ur build today.... the Ted Wells setup:worship::worship:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TONY MONTANA said:


> the floors are not sealed yet. the white is bodyfiller that has been sanded. the black is just etch primer so it wouldnt rust after sandblasting.. once all the body work is done it will receive a full coat of primer filler double chk the body work then the sealer


Make sure you use epoxy primer


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> Make sure you use epoxy primer


thx BC actually thats what the black is epoxy primer my bad for saying etch primer but good looking out though.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

Tony Montana, Tony Montana
I'm 'bout to cop the Porsche
Tony Montana, Tony Montana


----------



## chewie

:drama:


----------



## willskie187

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## CJAY

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 411420


HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CJAY said:


> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!


THX HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

progess pics after alot of replacement panels and setbacks the belly is done here are some before pics


----------



## TONY MONTANA

havin problems for some reason the pics wont upload :dunno:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

SHITTY PICS ANYWAY


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> SHITTY PICS ANYWAY


lol your an ass idk they aint workin they wont upload to layitlow but they did upload on my computer:dunno:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TONY MONTANA said:


> lol your an ass idk they aint workin they wont upload to layitlow but they did upload on my computer:dunno:


load them on your face book


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> load them on your face book


lol i dnt do facebook thats where all the fake ass lowrider people go to discuss lowriders.. how bout i text u the pics and you uplaod them for me


----------



## TONY MONTANA

after you get off facebook lol


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

thats fucked up.. i was on face book 2


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED SOME PAINT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> thats fucked up.. i was on face book 2


:biggrin: man seriously i am tryin all kinds of ways to upload em and aint getting shit i might have to bring my computer over to your kid to show my dumbass whats wrong wit my shit


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

HE CAN FIX IT. I THINK HE CHARGES $30.00 FOR A BASIC CLEAN UP


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED SOME PAINT
> View attachment 428370


nice bro its your time to shine


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BLACK CHERRY said:


> HE CAN FIX IT. I THINK HE CHARGES $30.00 FOR A BASIC CLEAN UP


ok im thinking he can do this tomorrow i got the day off so i can take the car off the rotisserie so he can get it lemme know


----------



## TONY MONTANA

man this shit crazy the pic uploaded as my avatar oh well untill i find out whtsup i guess that will have to do point is the belly is sprayed finally


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TONY MONTANA said:


> ok im thinking he can do this tomorrow i got the day off so i can take the car off the rotisserie so he can get it lemme know


ILL BE HOME ALL DAY.


----------



## KERRBSS

What's crackin dre


----------



## JOHNER

Crazy shit about the pics:dunno: lol...nice avatar


----------



## low4life.toyo

:nicoderm:Looking Good Dre :nicoderm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> What's crackin dre


nothin much bro feeling good about some progress. i got the belly painted and just put the body back on the roller. next up is complete my suspension and make the STILL DRE frame a roller


----------



## TONY MONTANA

johner956 said:


> Crazy shit about the pics:dunno: lol...nice avatar


man i know and the belly pics looked great i was geeked to post em and shit aint workin. i think my computer may have a serious virus going on


----------



## TONY MONTANA

low4life.toyo said:


> :nicoderm:Looking Good Dre :nicoderm:


thanks bro u at least got to see the pics last night


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT WATS UP BRO HOW ARE U


----------



## Edric08

:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok i gotta thank black cherry kid lil Al for cleaning my computer and helping me post pics. i had 200 viruses on my shit shh. i gotta stay away from the cabaret lmao


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BEFORE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T


SUP JEFF FIREWALL LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT WATS UP BRO HOW ARE U


NOT BAD BRO JUST TRYIN TO GET BACK ROLLIN ON THIS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Edric08 said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:


:finger:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TONY MONTANA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good...


----------



## 20 Minutes

:run:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

It's alright. It still ain't a 63


----------



## KERRBSS

Wow looking good dre.....


----------



## Edric08

:buttkick:


----------



## Edric08

BLACK CHERRY said:


> It's alright. It still ain't a 63


Rite


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thanks mrchavez, robbie, and dropitlow :thumbsup: and to blackcherry and edric08 EAZY E SAID IT BEST CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY "64" NOT 63 :no::tongue:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> thanks mrchavez, robbie, and dropitlow :thumbsup: and to blackcherry and edric08 EAZY E SAID IT BEST CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY "64" NOT 63 :no::tongue:


The irony in that statement is he owned a 63....lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> The irony in that statement is he owned a 63....lol


YEP THE MINT GREEN ONE... I THINK HE JUST REALLY WANTED A 64. DAMN SHAME EVEN EAZY DIDNT WANT A 63... NAW LET ME STOP BEFORE MY 63 BROTHERS THINK IM HATING. I ALMOST BOUGHT A 63, I CALLED ABOUT THE CAR FROM WORK, LINED IT UP TO GO SEE IT WHEN I GOT OFF WORK.. AND SO I GET OFF WORK CALL THE GUY FOR DIRECTIONS AND HE SAYS I JUST SOLD IT A HR AGO IM LIKE WTF THAT WAS STRIKE ONE INFACT THATS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR WHEN THIS GUY WHO TOLD ME WHERE THIS CAR WAS KEPT SAYING IT WAS A 63 LOL. SO YES ITS TRUE I WENT TO BUY A 63 AND IT ENDED UP BEING THIS 64SS. SO I SAID ITS SIGN THAT THE 63 AINT MENT TO BE BUT GOD WANTS ME IN A 64 LOL :roflmao:


----------



## willskie187

Damn Dre!! U doin ur thing up there homie, shes lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Damn Dre!! U doin ur thing up there homie, shes lookin real good :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO HOWS UR WHIP COMING AINT SEEN YOU IN HERE LATELY


----------



## willskie187

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS BRO HOWS UR WHIP COMING AINT SEEN YOU IN HERE LATELY


Man i aint done shit to it  i got my taxes and been workin around the house.


----------



## willskie187

double post :facepalm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TONY MONTANA said:


>


THAT IS SEXY LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Man i aint done shit to it  i got my taxes and been workin around the house.


WELL GOTTA MAKE MAMA HAPPY TOO OR BE SLEEPING IN THE CAR LOL SHIT TAKE YOUR TIME BRO THE GAME AINT GOING NOWHERE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> THAT IS SEXY LOOKING GOOD BRO


THANKS BRO HOWS EVERYTHING WIT THE WIFES PROJECT


----------



## willskie187

TONY MONTANA said:


> WELL GOTTA MAKE MAMA HAPPY TOO OR BE SLEEPING IN THE CAR LOL SHIT TAKE YOUR TIME BRO THE GAME AINT GOING NOWHERE


True statement homie, the same words came out her mouth. You just mad it sound better


----------



## lowlowcarla

sic713 said:


>


'

NICE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CL6n0FJZpk&ob=av2e


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

]









]










:thumbsup:LOOKING REAL GOOD BLING BLING :nicoderm:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TONY MONTANA said:


> thanks mrchavez, robbie, and dropitlow :thumbsup: and to blackcherry and edric08 EAZY E SAID IT BEST CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY "64" NOT 63 :no::tongue:


Us but if I recall in he video he was driving a 63


----------



## sic713

that belly came out sweet.. nice and slick.. gunna sit purty on that sic frame...


----------



## Run N Late

whadup Dre, lookin *REAL *good homie. that color is KILLING IT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:LOOKING REAL GOOD BLING BLING :nicoderm:


:fool2:


----------



## steadydippin




----------



## tko_818

fuckin dre.. youre making it hard for the other 64 builders foo!  :biggrin: looks good homie!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THANKS FOR THE LOVE SIC, WOOCH, TOYO, STEADY DIPPIN AND TKO 818 IM JUST TRYING TO BUILD ME SOMETHING TO RIDE AGAIN AND GET BACK TO THE TRUE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING AND MAINLY JUST HAVE SOME DAMN FUN AGAIN :run: MY NEXT MOVE IS IN PROCESS "VISUAL IMAGES" ARE NEXT UP TO HELP ME WITH THIS BUILD


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS BRO HOWS EVERYTHING WIT THE WIFES PROJECT


its comeing along bro i will post pics soon


----------



## Majestic Nice

Hard!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

first parts i got for the undercarriage.. more to come


----------



## impala ss

the way this 64 build is sick :thumbsup: real motivation for my 64 ss project ..cant wait till your 64 is complete tony ...dont stop posting homie ....youre helping me out a lot ! thanks :thumbsup: just gotta sick back and watch whats next :drama:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

impala ss said:


> the way this 64 build is sick :thumbsup: real motivation for my 64 ss project ..cant wait till your 64 is complete tony ...dont stop posting homie ....youre helping me out a lot ! thanks :thumbsup: just gotta sick back and watch whats next :drama:


thx bro i appreciate the kind words


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:LOOKING REAL GOOD BLING BLING :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap

Wow bad as s


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

pimp slap said:


> Wow bad as s


THX BRO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :wave:


WASSUP BRO YOU READY TO GIVE EM HELL WIT HELLBOUND hno:


----------



## mrchavez

lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

y bone here with both brackets chrome and the manuel centerlink for the 605 conversion :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrchavez said:


> lookin good:thumbsup:


thx mrchavez... hows the cutty ?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

STOPPED BY THE BODY SHOP TODAY AND THEY WERE WORKING ON BOTH DOORS  THEY WERE TAKEN DOWN THE BARE METAL WHERE WE FOUND OUT THE PASSENGER DOOR WAS NOT A SS DOOR :facepalm:A FIXABLE PROBLEM BY JUST DRILLING NEW HOLES FOR THE SIDE TRIM. PLUS THE DOOR WAS IN REALLY GOOD SHAPE AND TRYING TO FIND ANOTHER SOLID DOOR WOULD BE A ROLL OF THE DICE SO THE HOMIES WILL FIX IT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

MR IMPALA CAME THRU AGAIN WIT THE CHROME TRUNK PAN AND PITMAN ARM








NEXT UP IS THE CONTROL ARMS THAT ARE ALREADY AT VISUAL IMAGES IN TX AND THEN ON TO THE HOMIE FONS FOR HIM TO DO HIS PART


----------



## mrchavez

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx mrchavez... hows the cutty ?


its there, i done lil here lil there, but im getn my duece ready for its frame off... so im studyn what your doing


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


WHTSUP JEFF THX FOR THE BUMP:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrchavez said:


> its there, i done lil here lil there, but im getn my duece ready for its frame off... so im studyn what your doing


LOL SHIT IM LEARNING AS I GO... A DUECE HUH.. SOMETHING FOR THE SICNESS TO HOOKUP?


----------



## johnnie65

looking good bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

johnnie65 said:


> looking good bro!:thumbsup:


THX JOHNNIE65


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :worship:


WHTSUP BRO HOWS IT GOING? YOU TAKING YOUR RIDE TO MESA?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

Here is the car done. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=729Ea4MuBOA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mrchavez

yea he'll do lil sumthn to it..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ON MY WAY TO CARS1 DETROIT TOMORROW... SOMEBODY NEEDS TO REPLACE THEIR TAILPAN :banghead:


----------



## tko_818

i cant wait to chrome my y bone after i saw the pics! :thumbsup: looking good dre. how much did that trunk pan set u back?


----------



## payfred

:worship: you doin it pimp!


----------



## MrLavish

i'm waiting to get to that point I got all the stuff for my frame I just need to wrap it/ mold it then its ready for paint


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> i cant wait to chrome my y bone after i saw the pics! :thumbsup: looking good dre. how much did that trunk pan set u back?


SUP BRO!! THE PAN WAS 350 PLUS SHIPPING A TOTAL OF 400. HOW YOU COMING ALONG?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> :worship: you doin it pimp!


THX BRO IMA TRYING...THE HOMIE PABLO HERE RIGHT NOW DOING SOME WORK FOR MY HOMIE..WORD ON STREET IS HE MAKING A STOP IN NC I WONDER WHOS NEXT :shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

MrLavish said:


> i'm waiting to get to that point I got all the stuff for my frame I just need to wrap it/ mold it then its ready for paint


THE WAY YOU MOVING YOULL BE THERE IN NO TIME..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> THX BRO IMA TRYING...THE HOMIE PABLO HERE RIGHT NOW DOING SOME WORK FOR MY HOMIE..WORD ON STREET IS HE MAKING A STOP IN NC I WONDER WHOS NEXT :shocked::thumbsup:


:shh: :x:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> SUP BRO!! THE PAN WAS 350 PLUS SHIPPING A TOTAL OF 400. HOW YOU COMING ALONG?


wtf :shocked: thats cheap homie! i would love to get one for my ish..my builds going slow. waiting for parts, while trying to put this crazy interior together. its hard having money put away for the car, but still having progress go slowly becaause of people


----------



## TONY MONTANA

well shit happens....smh my daily motor took a shit on me :facepalm: so looks like the money i was saving for my rearend is gone


----------



## MrLavish

TONY MONTANA said:


> well shit happens....smh my daily motor took a shit on me :facepalm: so looks like the money i was saving for my rearend is gone


I know the feeling my truck just went down and there went my money for some chrome and headers


----------



## TONY MONTANA

MrLavish said:


> I know the feeling my truck just went down and there went my money for some chrome and headers


man i just cant seem to get this rearend money up for shit. i got no choice but to replace the motor... got to be able to punch the clock.. i just dropped it off wit my rearend money :banghead:


----------



## payfred

Sorry bout the daily pimpin  who you got on your rear end? I enlisted Brent from Pitbull...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Sorry bout the daily pimpin  who you got on your rear end? I enlisted Brent from Pitbull...


damn good choice wit brent homie. he doing a ford 9in right now for my brother..ima go with the homie fons in detroit... so far the homies have helped me alot with this build so im keep the relationship going. you can see fons work in madrox64 build.. they just posted his rearend up yesterday.. and thx about the daily that shit sucks but wht do you do


----------



## 65chevyman

Rearnd first bus to work


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

65chevyman said:


> Rearnd first bus to work


lol i thought about it for a min but..........naw


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


now this rearend is another story :rofl::boink: i will put the car on the back burner for sure to work on this rearend lol whats good jeff?


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider-760

hno:


----------



## datdude-oc

Nice Nice keep up the good work can't wait to see it in the streets


----------



## TONY MONTANA

datdude-oc said:


> Nice Nice keep up the good work can't wait to see it in the streets


thts wht im building it for "THE STREETS" no more trailer queens for me well at least till im done with the 64 lol the regal still my baby!!!


----------



## globalwarming

wut up dre, been awhile ......:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

globalwarming said:


> wut up dre, been awhile ......:wave:


wassup oscar? yes its been a while... hows everything going.. i been waiting on some new pics from you :yes:


----------



## globalwarming

TONY MONTANA said:


> wassup oscar? yes its been a while... hows everything going.. i been waiting on some new pics from you :yes:


every things good, i got new pics of me driving the car but cant seem to post them up,oh well it should be at a show real soon


----------



## TONY MONTANA

globalwarming said:


> every things good, i got new pics of me driving the car but cant seem to post them up,oh well it should be at a show real soon


thts whtsup i be tuned in to see those new pics and most of all CONGRATS ON COMPLETING YOUR DREAM AND GETTING BEHIND THE WHEEL OF YOUR DREAM CAR!!!


----------



## globalwarming

TONY MONTANA said:


> thts whtsup i be tuned in to see those new pics and most of all CONGRATS ON COMPLETING YOUR DREAM AND GETTING BEHIND THE WHEEL OF YOUR DREAM CAR!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:.....thanks mann...see you at a show soon,I'LL BE THE GUY DOUBLE FISTED WITH BEER....:run::run::run:


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## willskie187

Happy Easter Dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Happy Easter Dre


thank you brother same to you and urs


----------



## EVIL91

globalwarming said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:.....thanks mann...see you at a show soon,I'LL BE THE GUY DOUBLE FISTED WITH BEER....:run::run::run:


AND ILL BE WITH U TTT:h5::run::run::sprint:


----------



## EVIL91

SUP BRO HOW U DOING


----------



## globalwarming

EVIL91 said:


> AND ILL BE WITH U TTT:h5::run::run::sprint:


...:h5:...and u know that...


----------



## lo68impala

ttt for my o.c. brother


----------



## MC83

TONY MONTANA said:


> thts wht im building it for "THE STREETS" no more trailer queens for me well at least till im done with the 64 lol the regal still my baby!!!


:thumbsup:.......Bad ass


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TONY MONTANA said:


> now this rearend is another story :rofl::boink: i will put the car on the back burner for sure to work on this rearend lol whats good jeff?













T T T :fool2::boink:


----------



## willskie187

WOW  :naughty:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

DRE CALL ME WHEN U SEE THIS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thanks homies for the bump... THANKS BLACK CHERRY FOR BEING THERE FOR ME TODAY BRO.


----------



## snl47

It's been a while but here's a lil something for ya...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> It's been a while but here's a lil something for ya...


damn bro tht shits badass cant wait to bolt em to my frame...VISUAL IMAGES puttin it down with the engraving..the lowers and chrome plating next :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Zoom

So badass!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> So badass!


thx homie!!! ricardo is a badass engraver :yes::yes:


----------



## snl47

:cheesy:


----------



## payfred

:worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> :worship:


Thanks and funny thing is i was just sending you a PM


----------



## recs64

snl47 said:


> :cheesy:


THATS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## chewie

snl47 said:


> :cheesy:



:drama:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

recs64 said:


> THATS BAD ASS HOMIE


THX BRO VISUAL IMAGEZ HOOKING ME UP ON THE ENGRAVING.. MY LOWERS ON DECK


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :drama:


WASSUP BRO HOW YOU BEEN CONGRATS AGAIN ON THE MAG FEATURE


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> Thanks and funny thing is i was just sending you a PM


Replied my brotha


----------



## KERRBSS

Oh dang!!! Look at you......NICE


----------



## willskie187

Damn Dre!!!! They look right homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Replied my brotha


THX FOR THE HELP FAM


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Oh dang!!! Look at you......NICE


THX ROBBIE HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE WSM PICNIC


----------



## TONY MONTANA

willskie187 said:


> Damn Dre!!!! They look right homie :thumbsup:


THX BRO JUST WAITIN ON EM TO GET CHROMED AND FOR THE LOWERS TO DET CARVED. BODY SHOP SHOULD BE TACKLING THAT TAIL PAN SOON


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

snl47 said:


> :cheesy:


sick bro looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> sick bro looking good


thanks bro. ima go to the bodyshop friday and check on their progress... last i saw it they had blasted the passenger side and found the car had a quarter replaced before :uh: well see how that was taken care of


----------



## Majestic Nice

snl47 said:


> :cheesy:


_*He doin it again!!!*_ :run:


----------



## 20 Minutes

Damn


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Replied my brotha


payfred 64 looking badass wit the new updates


----------



## TONY MONTANA

wassup nephew and 20!!! thanks for the love fam without yall guys this build would not be what it is so far!!! thanks for always helping me out whn i need it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 3-wheel

very nice work on those top a's...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

3-wheel said:


> very nice work on those top a's...


thanks jb.. the credit goes to 20minutes/streetteam customs for the fabwork and engraving credit goes to ricardo/visual imagez..your frame turned out killer homie!! ill be using it as a reference on how to run my brake and gas lines


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


:wave: wzup homie


----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> payfred 64 looking badass wit the new updates


Oh snap thanks homie! You making the competition hella stiff though with yours dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## $ Eazy E $

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

:inout:


----------



## snl47

TTT


----------



## low4life.toyo

snl47 said:


> TTT


Dam looks fuckin bad ass Bro


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Damn!!

Nice touches! Lookin good!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> TTT


damn bro no headsup on em you just engraving your ass off lol :shocked: looks badass bro thanks again


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thanks toyo and marc


----------



## sic713

looking good homie..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> looking good homie..


will look even better when you do your thang :shocked::yes:


----------



## drasticbean

Work of art. Coming out beautiful.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

snl47 said:


> TTT


bad ass TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

drasticbean said:


> Work of art. Coming out beautiful.


thanks bean:cheesy: means alot coming from you homie. you done snapped pics of the best of the best.. i got one for you here i was in vegas in 2010 and i tried to get my bean on and TAKE one of you at work it came out fucked up and blurry so ima leave the pics up to you lol but herE is my spy cam pic


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> bad ass TTMFT :thumbsup:


WASSUP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING G/L AT SOCIOS


----------



## chewie

snl47 said:


> TTT


:yes:


----------



## sic713

sic713 said:


> looking good homie..


 im gunna fuck this car up, im a good way.. shut down michigan is my goal..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> im gunna fuck this car up, im a good way.. shut down michigan is my goal..


fuck michigan lets shut down the world my nukka. excuse me right now lol ive been drinkin wit my brother toyo again lol but yea wht you said :barf:lmao


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :yes:


wht it do bro hell bound looking killer in lowrider scene mag thanks for sending me the latest issue bro


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> fuck michigan lets shut down the world my nukka. excuse me right now lol ive been drinkin wit my brother toyo again lol but yea wht you said :barf:lmao


***** when aint you drinking...lmao


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> ***** when aint you drinking...lmao


TRUE :barf:


----------



## KERRBSS

It was good meeting you today. Thanks for the beer, sorry for dippin quick....at shows everyone wants to talk.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> It was good meeting you today. Thanks for the beer, sorry for dippin quick....at shows everyone wants to talk.


no problem fam had a great time today


----------



## TONY MONTANA

LIL PROGRESS GOT ME SOME CHROME SPINDALS AND DUST COVERS READY FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ALSO WANTED TO PAINT MY DASH BUT I HAD A DASH PAD THAT WAS CRACKED IN IT SO....








THIS WHAT WE STARTED WIT TODAY AND AFTER MAKING SOME PHONE CALLS TO FIND OUT WHERE THE BOLTS WERE AND 15MINS LATER








AND HERE HOW IT LOOKS NOW JUST GOTTA WELD ALL THE HOLES UP GRIND FILL PREP AND ONE DAY PAINT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

WHILE I WAS THERE I CHECK ON THE BODY AND MY BODYMAN WAS ABOUT TO INSTALL MY NEW TAILPAN THAT I BOUGHT THANKS TO IMPALA TONY


----------



## TONY MONTANA

AND THE PILLAR ABOVE THE QUARTER MOLDING NEEDED A LIL ATTENTION ON THE PASSENGER SIDE 








ILL TAKE MORE PROGRESS PICS OF THE BODYWORK TOMORROW


----------



## Skim

hey man it was nice meeting you last weekend and thanks for the beers! i will be back up there again.


----------



## steadydippin

Lookin good dre,keep at it.it will be on the road soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> LIL PROGRESS GOT ME SOME CHROME SPINDALS AND DUST COVERS READY FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION


So pretty


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> hey man it was nice meeting you last weekend and thanks for the beers! i will be back up there again.


anytime homie wish i knew about saturday night i would have come down then also


----------



## TONY MONTANA

steadydippin said:


> Lookin good dre,keep at it.it will be on the road soon...:thumbsup:


thanks toby


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> So pretty


thks robbie going by bodyshop n a min they text me some progress pics :shocked: ill post em later tonight


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## MrLavish

Who doing your body work?



TONY MONTANA said:


> AND THE PILLAR ABOVE THE QUARTER MOLDING NEEDED A LIL ATTENTION ON THE PASSENGER SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL TAKE MORE PROGRESS PICS OF THE BODYWORK TOMORROW


----------



## TONY MONTANA

MrLavish said:


> Who doing your body work?


guy name brian vandercar he is the TRUE he did all the mods on my regal which included the cut doors molded hood innerfenders shaved firewall and he also is the guy who base clears my rides .brian is 100 he takes the car all the way down to bare metal and starts from scratch. that way you know what you workin wit..here a pic of what he has completed on the 64 so far
before 








after he cut out 60% of the floor welded pieces in and molded everything and replaced the rear braces he then painted the belly


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> LIL PROGRESS GOT ME SOME CHROME SPINDALS AND DUST COVERS READY FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION


beautiful!


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> guy name brian vandercar he is the TRUE he did all the mods on my regal which included the cut doors molded hood innerfenders shaved firewall and he also is the guy who base clears my rides .brian is 100 he takes the car all the way down to bare metal and starts from scratch. that way you know what you workin wit..here a pic of what he has completed on the 64 so far
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after he cut out 60% of the floor welded pieces in and molded everything and replaced the rear braces he then painted the belly


really nice work!


----------



## Courage

TONY MONTANA said:


> _*AND LAST THE DUDE WAS SO CHEAP AND STUPID INSTEAD OF ORDERING NEW MOLDINGS HE DECIDED TO FILL THE HOLES OF THE THINGS HE DIDNT HAVE*_


what the fuck. Why the fuck are people so stupid.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nono:.


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> guy name brian vandercar he is the TRUE he did all the mods on my regal which included the cut doors molded hood innerfenders shaved firewall and he also is the guy who base clears my rides .brian is 100 he takes the car all the way down to bare metal and starts from scratch. that way you know what you workin wit..here a pic of what he has completed on the 64 so far
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after he cut out 60% of the floor welded pieces in and molded everything and replaced the rear braces he then painted the belly


Whoa :worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> really nice work!


thanks zoom


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Courage said:


> what the fuck. Why the fuck are people so stupid.


some ppl like shaved moldings and i gotta admit i love the way 59 times looks wit shaved handles and moldings but my car was not done like that for a clean look this mofo just loaded filler all over the car where trim was missing :banghead: but its coming back to life and im putting all the moldings back where they should be


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Whoa :worship:


wht it do homie i can see your 64 in detroit next yr already for the picnic :x:


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> some ppl like shaved moldings and i gotta admit i love the way 59 times looks wit shaved handles and moldings but my car was not done like that for a clean look this mofo just loaded filler all over the car where trim was missing :banghead: but its coming back to life and im putting all the moldings back where they should be


hella! well atleast he didnt weld all the holes that would have been more of a pain in the ass to drill out!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> hella! well atleast he didnt weld all the holes that would have been more of a pain in the ass to drill out!


true... my luck he didnt have enough money to buy a welder lol.. he seen pics of the car so far and been kicking himself in the ass lmao.but for what i paid and the amount of work going in to it i told him his legs aint the only ones tired from kickin himself in the ass :rofl:


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> LIL PROGRESS GOT ME SOME CHROME SPINDALS AND DUST COVERS READY FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION


damn g, u aint letting m catch up! :wow: what spindles are these from? im about to order my CPP disc kit too


----------



## tko_818

snl47 said:


> TTT


:worship: cant wai to get some pieces done on my spare parts


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> damn g, u aint letting m catch up! :wow: what spindles are these from? im about to order my CPP disc kit too


those are g-body spindals from my understanding caprice are better (larger rotor more stopping power) but i went wit g-body becuz i had my uppers and lowers modified wit g-body ball joints so i knew the spindals would line up perfect. plus it was a cheaper way to do the disk brake conversion


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> wht it do homie i can see your 64 in detroit next yr already for the picnic :x:


Consider it done homie :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave: dre


sup homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Consider it done homie :h5:


its one hell of a day im sure detroit 6 ace & run n late & howard would be more than happy to welcome a fellow uso for the weekend


----------



## TONY MONTANA

just left the bodyshop here are pics of whats going on
we have some rust holes time to cut em out








add new metal and start bodywork. close up








looking a lil better nomo rust 








remember that rusted tailpan








after the new tailpan tackwelded in
















those same holes and rust on driverside oh well time for the same repairs as the passenger side


----------



## dirttydeeds

Bad ass homie TTMFT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

dirttydeeds said:


> Bad ass homie TTMFT


thks bro ima trying you doing it big wit the cadddy the engraving is crazy :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Thanks homie trying to be different u know


----------



## TONY MONTANA

before








after








still needs work but you see where its going


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok and this was the question for the day... i had to come home and sleep on it or maybe the L.I.L homies have suggestions








the section i have marked off needs to be replaced and ive seen no replacement peice for just that section on cars1 website..does anyone sell a panel tht covers this area? well if not i was told today tht even though i dnt need the whole quarter i might have to buy one to replace and fix that section properly..bodyman says ill have as much time in repairing that sectin as i would wit replacing quarter :facepalm:wht to do wht to do


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> ok and this was the question for the day... i had to come home and sleep on it or maybe the L.I.L homies have suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the section i have marked off needs to be replaced and ive seen no replacement peice for just that section on cars1 website..does anyone sell a panel tht covers this area? well if not i was told today tht even though i dnt need the whole quarter i might have to buy one to replace and fix that section properly..bodyman says ill have as much time in repairing that sectin as i would wit replacing quarter :facepalm:wht to do wht to do


remember also if you do get the new quarter the rear body lines will look a little different. i noticed the after market quarters body lines a little different. especially around the u shaped body line in the back. just my 2 cents


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> remember also if you do get the new quarter the rear body lines will look a little different. i noticed the after market quarters body lines a little different. especially around the u shaped body line in the back. just my 2 cents


thanks...thts something to think about..fuckd up part about it is if i buy the whole panel it would bet cut down right to the lower bodyline. its the wheelwell lip and metal around it that i marked off tht need the attention


----------



## BRAVO

coming along nicely


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

keep your eyes open for those gus in parts fo sale selling or parting out 6 parts cars,r hit up skim


----------



## TONY MONTANA

64 CRAWLING said:


> keep your eyes open for those gus in parts fo sale selling or parting out 6 parts cars,r hit up skim


THATS A GOOD IDEA I RATHER JUST HAVE SOMEONE DO A CUT OUT ON A 64 THAT SOMEONE PARTING OUT. JUST GOTTA MAKE A MOVE ON THAT SOON


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BRAVO said:


> coming along nicely


THKS BRAVO THESE DIFFERENT PANELS GIVING ME HELL THOUGH


----------



## KERRBSS

Restoration world in Ohio has what you need
Here's the link, scroll down....

http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?Parta~PartSort~A0~cadeflbg~~~~A70~A61

It won't met link you directly to the page, the part numbers are 
B717080 for the right
B717080 for the left 
You'll see them.....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Restoration world in Ohio has what you need
> Here's the link, scroll down....
> 
> http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?Parta~PartSort~A0~cadeflbg~~~~A70~A61
> 
> It won't met link you directly to the page, the part numbers are
> B717080 for the right
> B717080 for the left
> You'll see them.....


YOU SIR ARE THE MAN THANKS ROBBIE AND ONLY 125  PROBLEM SOLVED THANKS AGAIN :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> YOU SIR ARE THE MAN THANKS ROBBIE AND ONLY 125  PROBLEM SOLVED THANKS AGAIN :worship:


Those are what you needed right? The arches?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Those are what you needed right? The arches?


YEP I JUST HUNG UP THE PHONE FROM TRYING TO ORDER THE PART HE SAID HE THINKS THEY DONT PRODUCE THAT PANEL ANYMORE HE IS CHECKIN THEIR STOCK AND IS GOING TO CALL ME BACK IN A MIN :banghead: :x:


----------



## KERRBSS

Awwww damn. Well I tried.....


----------



## KERRBSS

Found more. Go on eBay type in 1964 wheel arch 
A few will pop up. There in Detroit


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Awwww damn. Well I tried.....


GOOD TRY AND GOOD NEWS THEY HAVE ONE SO GUESS WHO ORDERED IT  I OWE YOU ONE HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

A LIL MORE PROGRESS HAS BEEN MADE :cheesy: I RECEIVED SOME PIC MAIL FROM THE HOMIE FONS AND IT LOOKS LIKE MY REAREND IS MODED UP REINFORCED AND READY TO GO TO THE PLATER NEXT WEEK!! I WOULD SHARE THT PIC BUT I DNT KNOW HOW TO UPLOAD PICS FROM MY PHONE:banghead: SO UNTILL FONS POST THEM I KNOW I KNOW POIDH LOL BUT I DO HAVE A FEW FROM THE BODYSHOP TODAY
WELL IF YOU REMEMBER THE CAR LOOK PRETTY SOLID WHEN I BROUGHT IT HOME ONLY THING I THOUGHT I HAD TO DO WAS REDRILL THE HOLES IN THE PASSENGER DOOR FOR THE SIDE MOLDING








WELL AFTER THE DOOR WAS BLASTED I FOUND IT WAS A REGULAR 64 NOT SS AND IT NEED A LIL WORK








SO AFTER BODYWORK THE DOOR WAS REHUNG TO CHECK BODYLINE ALIGNMENT AND THE HOLES WERE DRILLED OUT TODAY








AFTER THAT THE FRONT FENDER ON PASSENGER WAS REHUNG FOR THE SAME ALIGNMENT 








ALL THE PANELS LINED UP AND NOW THE BLOCKING CAN BEGIN ON THE PASSENGER SIDE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

I HEARD PEOPLE SAY NEVER BUY CAR IN PRIMER AND I CAN TELL YOU THEY SAID THAT FOR A REASON THE PASSENGER SIDE WAS IN DECENT SHAPE BUT WITH THE WHOLE CAR BEING STRIPPED ALL THE WAY DOWN I WILL BE REPLACING THE TRUNK THE DRIVERSIDE FENDER AND A SECTION IN THE LEFT QUARTER.. BUT THE GUYS DOING IT RIGHT SO NO COMPLAINTS JUST A LIL MORE $$$$ THAN I WAS THINKIN


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

:inout:


----------



## fons

:twak:


----------



## fons

"20min" got the rear done and ready for chrome.!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

Is that a g body rear end?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Is that a g body rear end?


YEP.. IT LOOKS ALOT BETTER IN THE FINISH PICS I GOT ON MY PHONE.. REASON I WENT WIT THAT IS BECAUSE IT EASIER TO FIND, ALREADY SHORT ENOUGH TO RUN SKIRTS, AND FOR THE SETUP IMA HAVE I DIDNT REALLY NEED THE WORKHORSE OF THE FORD 9IN.. PLUS IF ITS GOOD ENOUGH FOR THRILLER I KNOW IT CAN HANDLE MY LIL LAY AND PLAY AND WE ALL KNOW WHT THRILLER CAN DO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

G-BODY REAREND PUTTING IN WORK  JUST SAYIN


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THIS IS GONE LOOK GOOD WITH WHAT STREETTEAM PUT TOGETHER FOR ME.. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FONS AND 20MIN FOR THE HELP WITH MY BUILD


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> THIS IS GONE LOOK GOOD WITH WHAT STREETTEAM PUT TOGETHER FOR ME.. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FONS AND 20MIN FOR THE HELP WITH MY BUILD


The engraving looks awesome dre. Cant wait to see the car done!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> The engraving looks awesome dre. Cant wait to see the car done!


THANKS BRO RICARDO AT VISUAL IMAGEZ IS THE MAN...I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL EVER GET DONE WITH THIS CAR :run: I BET WONT NOBODY MORE HAPPIER THAN MY WIFE LOL


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## tko_818

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala

ttt


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sup homies thanks for bump but no updates right now  had alot going on this week..


----------



## fons

TONY MONTANA said:


> sup homies thanks for bump but no updates right now  had alot going on this week..


Got the rear back from plating. Just have to get it together.





















wish u had us build u one of this y bar's.:loco:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

TTt for the big homie. What's up dre!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> TTt for the big homie. What's up dre!


SUP BRO GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY AS USUAL I HAD A BLAST..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

fons said:


> Got the rear back from plating. Just have to get it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish u had us build u one of this y bar's.:loco:


THANKS AGAIN FONS THE REAREND LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TO START PUTTING MY FRAME TOGETHER AND YOUR RIGHT THAT Y -BONE DOES LOOK ALOT STRONGER THAN MINE


----------



## Madrox64

Good meeting you at the USO picnic yesterday! Axle is looking FRESH!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Madrox64 said:


> Good meeting you at the USO picnic yesterday! Axle is looking FRESH!


SAME HERE BRO AND THX ON THE AXLE BUT NOT EVEN CLOSE TO HOW GOOD YOUR 9IN LOOK :worship:


----------



## MrLavish

Yeah it was cool meeting you at the picnic, now i got to get busy with my 63 fo real fo real


----------



## datdude-oc

looking good looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

MrLavish said:


> Yeah it was cool meeting you at the picnic, now i got to get busy with my 63 fo real fo real


HELL YEA BRO YOU GOT THE NUMBER HIT ME UP ANYTIME


----------



## TONY MONTANA

datdude-oc said:


> looking good looking good


THK YOU I SENT YOU A TEXT TODAY HOPE YOU GOT IT VERY IMPORTANT INFO :yes:


----------



## fons

It's been dead in here. But I finally had the time to put this rear together.:burn:Sorry for the delay Dre but I been busy at Werk and had to hit this show's.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

fons said:


> It's been dead in here. But I finally had the time to put this rear together.:burn:Sorry for the delay Dre but I been busy at Werk and had to hit this show's.


wassup bro yea i figured you was doing your thang since i been seeing blue magic back bumpering in chi and toronto :worship::worship:... ill hit you up tomorrow so we can line something up for pickup..once again thx bro


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> SAME HERE BRO AND THX ON THE AXLE BUT NOT EVEN CLOSE TO HOW GOOD YOUR 9IN LOOK :worship:


whoa,, no **** dre


----------



## decifer

sic713 said:


> whoa,, no **** dre


..:roflmao:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> whoa,, no **** dre


 :bowrofl::bowrofl: reply coming soon


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT bro looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> whoa,, no **** dre


WELL WELL WELL SIC YOU KNOW THE RULES POIDH WELL I GOT PICS  SO NOHOMO HUH U OF ALL PEOPLE WANNA GO THERE LOL 
WELL HERE IS A PIC OF SIC713/I LIKE DIC713 GETTING PAID FOR HIS LAST PATTERN AND LEAF JOB ME PERSONALLY I LIKE MONEY BUT TO EACH IS OWN LOL








AND WE ALL KNOW SIC713/I LIKE DIC713 IS BADASS WIT THE PATTERNS AND LEAFING BUT HE REALLY HAS A TRU PASSION AND LOVE FOR MODELING ON REAL MOFO'S SHIT









:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SORRY BRO BUT YOU FUCK WIT BULL YOU GET THE HORNS LMAO


----------



## sic713

Lmao..you trying to start a war...


----------



## drasticbean

Fight fight fight. ......lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## low4life.toyo

TONY MONTANA said:


> WELL WELL WELL SIC YOU KNOW THE RULES POIDH WELL I GOT PICS  SO NOHOMO HUH U OF ALL PEOPLE WANNA GO THERE LOL
> WELL HERE IS A PIC OF SIC713/I LIKE DIC713 GETTING PAID FOR HIS LAST PATTERN AND LEAF JOB ME PERSONALLY I LIKE MONEY BUT TO EACH IS OWN LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WE ALL KNOW SIC713/I LIKE DIC713 IS BADASS WIT THE PATTERNS AND LEAFING BUT HE REALLY HAS A TRU PASSION AND LOVE FOR MODELING ON REAL MOFO'S SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SORRY BRO BUT YOU FUCK WIT BULL YOU GET THE HORNS LMAO


:roflmao:


----------



## BRAVO

damn, that wasnt coo


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BRAVO said:


> damn, that wasnt coo


its all good bravo thts my brother we give each other shit all the time all in good fun


----------



## TONY MONTANA

low4life.toyo said:


> :roflmao:


thx toyo for the pickup and delivery of my axle really appreciate it


----------



## low4life.toyo

Anytime my brother:thumbsup:Jus tryin to help spend up the process


TONY MONTANA said:


> thx toyo for the pickup and delivery of my axle really appreciate it


----------



## sitmdwn

Lookin good man went through the whole topic pic by pic can't wait to see it in person


----------



## sic713

Yea he forgot I still gotta paint his car.ill make sure he gets 3 rd place instead of 1st....


----------



## Lowridingmike

low4life.toyo said:


> :roflmao:


Lmao!


----------



## BRAVO

sic713 said:


> Yea he forgot I still gotta paint his car.ill make sure he gets 3 rd place instead of 1st....


Exactly what i was thinking...ghost bootyhole patterns


----------



## steadydippin

Gettin there Dre... Looks good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sup homies nothing really going on right now i took a lil break form the 64..family vac, saving up some more $$$ and a lil bit of playing wit my regal..wanna get that back to a regular driver again <br>http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=248564541834266 took it around the block next around the hood lol excuse the narrator he was a lil too excited


----------



## sic713

tight..and edrics a dumbass.. ***** had me crackin me up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DOING A LIL SOMETHING BEFORE








AFTER WE REMOVED THE DASH PAD








NOW AFTER ALL THE HOLES AND SPEAKER VENT HAS BEEN WELDED
















READY FOR SOME EPOXY AND A FEW SKIM COATS OF FILLER


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup dre


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Looking real nice yo!!


----------



## Zoom

Lookin good bro


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup dre


sup robbie hows it going wit the ride


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Looking real nice yo!!


thx homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> Lookin good bro


thx homie ive been checkin your build out..looking good also!! and good luck in vegas with the 70 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> sup robbie hows it going wit the ride


Coming along. Slowly....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lovin the work Dre. Keep it moovin!

:thumbsup:


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Lovin the work Dre. Keep it moovin!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


THANKS MARC HOPE TO SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY


----------



## chewie

:h5:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## hood_starra

Loving the Chevy Dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hood_starra said:


> Loving the Chevy Dre


thank you


----------



## hood_starra

TONY MONTANA said:


> thank you


Yup those a arms looking clean too


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hood_starra said:


> Yup those a arms looking clean too


HOMIE JUST START CUTTING THE LOWERS!!! HE NEEDED A LIL DOWN TIME... ILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET EM BUT THE ENGRAVING DESIGN IS ONE OF A KIND :yes:


----------



## hood_starra

Who doing the engraving is it local or out of town


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx homie ive been checkin your build out..looking good also!! and good luck in vegas with the 70 :thumbsup:


Thanks 40 days till Vegas supershow. 41 days till our after hop. Like Christmas in October for us! Keep the pics coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## snl47

coming soon....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hood_starra said:


> Who doing the engraving is it local or out of town


OUT OF TOWN IN DALLAS TX (SNL47) WHO SHOULD BE POSTING UP SOMETHING ANYTIME NOW


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> coming soon....


:yes::run:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BROTHER


----------



## angelisticsola5960

$ Eazy-E $ said:


> I know when It gets done Bro, Its goin to be a bad ass Ride just like the Regal
> 
> :biggrin:







Wattup my niccuh???


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TONY MONTANA said:


>



Damm dog u gonna have more people hating on u from what u already have... LOL...


----------



## hood_starra

now will this be a cruiser or a show car like the regal?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hood_starra said:


> now will this be a cruiser or a show car like the regal?


straight rider NOMO TRAILER QUEENS FOR ME its time to get back to riding and having fun!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup my niccuh???


sup angel ima hit u up one day this week so we can chop it up homie:wave:


----------



## chewie

uffin:


----------



## steadydippin

uffin::wave:


----------



## snl47

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> :wave:


what part is tht


----------



## dunk420

6 hole switch plate maybe?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

dunk420 said:


> 6 hole switch plate maybe?


:no:


----------



## $ Eazy E $

TTT


----------



## snl47

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TONY MONTANA said:


> WELL WELL WELL SIC YOU KNOW THE RULES POIDH WELL I GOT PICS  SO NOHOMO HUH U OF ALL PEOPLE WANNA GO THERE LOL
> WELL HERE IS A PIC OF SIC713/I LIKE DIC713 GETTING PAID FOR HIS LAST PATTERN AND LEAF JOB ME PERSONALLY I LIKE MONEY BUT TO EACH IS OWN LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WE ALL KNOW SIC713/I LIKE DIC713 IS BADASS WIT THE PATTERNS AND LEAFING BUT HE REALLY HAS A TRU PASSION AND LOVE FOR MODELING ON REAL MOFO'S SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SORRY BRO BUT YOU FUCK WIT BULL YOU GET THE HORNS LMAO


:rofl:


----------



## chewie

snl47 said:


> :wave:


:yes:


----------



## Zoom

snl47 said:


> :wave:


like Chris Tucker said in Friday, "DAAAAAAAAAAMN":thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good dre. 

:wave:


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> like Chris Tucker said in Friday, "DAAAAAAAAAAMN":thumbsup:


lol thks zoom ill be in vegas so hopefully i can get to see your 70


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good dre.
> 
> :wave:


thx robbie i been waiting on them painted belly pics of yours


----------



## TONY MONTANA

steadydippin said:


> :thumbsup:


wassup toby :wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> :wave:


you out did yourself bro thks again im almost ready to make a roller


----------



## dunk420

Sick! That's all I can say


----------



## TONY MONTANA

dunk420 said:


> Sick! That's all I can say


thx


----------



## hood_starra

snl47 said:


> :wave:


got damn!!!!!!!! omfg that shit is tight


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

looks sick




snl47 said:


> :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

ill be in vagas to homie hope to meet u there for the supper show ?




TONY MONTANA said:


> lol thks zoom ill be in vegas so hopefully i can get to see your 70


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CHAIN REACTION said:


> ill be in vagas to homie hope to meet u there for the supper show ?


hell yea ima bout to pm u my number!!! time to party


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

snl47 said:


> :wave:



 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx robbie i been waiting on them painted belly pics of yours


Not ready yet, found some more spots that needed to be smoothed. It's coming thou.


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> lol thks zoom ill be in vegas so hopefully i can get to see your 70


Oh fo sho! After the show we cruising the strip bro! Monday after hop too if you can make it


----------



## Zoom

Heres what's going down monday. Hope you can make it


----------



## Skim

i saw your a arms today :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

Can't wait to see this thing, gonna be badass


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> Heres what's going down monday. Hope you can make it


ill be there last time i missed out ..not this yr


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6Deuced said:


> Can't wait to see this thing, gonna be badass


thx bro


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> i saw your a arms today :thumbsup:


yep they down your way the homie ricardo is badass


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


> ill be there last time i missed out ..not this yr


Event is moved ill let you know where to as soon as I find out


----------



## $ Eazy E $

Ttt


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> Event is moved ill let you know where to as soon as I find out


kool lemme know


----------



## hood_starra

now dre you do know im gone be filming once your finish with your build


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hood_starra said:


> now dre you do know im gone be filming once your finish with your build


SHIT YOU AND ME BOTH LOL CONSIDERING THIS IS MY LAST BUILD...ALL THOUGH I DID JUST PICKUP A 66 DROP BUICK SKYLARK 3 WKS AGO MAY JUST DO OG PAINT & OG INTERIOR ON IT WIT A NICE SET OF 22'S ON IT..


----------



## hood_starra

Well damn you doing it like that baller lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump for the homie


----------



## 93flee

hood_starra said:


> got damn!!!!!!!! omfg that shit is tight





TONY MONTANA said:


> WASSUP LAYITLOW!!! HERES THE DEAL I JUST PURCHASED MYSELF A 64 SS THIS PASS DECEMBER. AND LIKE MOST OF US HERE I COULDNT DO SHIT TO IT TILL THE HOLIDAYS PASSED. WELL THERE GONE AND I STARTED TO DO A LIL WORK ON HER AND FIGURED IF I STARTED A TOPIC ON L.I.L IT WOULD KEEP ME MOTIVATED TO FINISH .


nice find:boink:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> Oh fo sho! After the show we cruising the strip bro! Monday after hop too if you can make it


bought to head to the airport :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice meeting you dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CHAIN REACTION said:


> nice meeting you dre


same here homie i had i blast in vegas good meeting you as well as the rest of the loyalty fam inclucing abe who has hardest lowrider on the eastcoast IMO


----------



## CasinoDreams

TONY MONTANA said:


> same here homie i had i blast in vegas good meeting you as well as the rest of the loyalty fam inclucing abe who has hardest lowrider on the eastcoast IMO


sup homiie it was good meeting you, next time ill make it a priority to kick it for sure my ankle was blown the whole trip, but we will get up soon, and kick it.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CasinoDreams said:


> sup homiie it was good meeting you, next time ill make it a priority to kick it for sure my ankle was blown the whole trip, but we will get up soon, and kick it.


4sho bro lemme know about tht cinco in NC you guys go to it looks like a great show to hit


----------



## KERRBSS

Bump

:wave: dre


----------



## Hail To The Chief

Ok ok I see you Sir, looking good. I wanna grow up to be just like you!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm:


----------



## snl47

Lets see what i can do with these


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> Lets see what i can do with these
> View attachment 576383
> 
> View attachment 576384
> 
> View attachment 576385


:shocked::shocked::shocked: he's at it again!!! cant wait to see what u do bro..once again visual imagez puttin it down with the engraving


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Bump
> 
> :wave: dre


:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :nicoderm:


sup bro hows it going


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Hail To The Chief said:


> Ok ok I see you Sir, looking good. I wanna grow up to be just like you!!!!!!!!


lol right!! caint wait till we bust out your ride this year :worship:


----------



## Zoom

:wave: sup bro lookin good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> :wave: sup bro lookin good


thx rag project looking good as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Looking good bro bad ass a arms


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Looking good bro bad ass a arms


thx bro!! hows it going?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TONY MONTANA said:


> SHIT YOU AND ME BOTH LOL CONSIDERING THIS IS MY LAST BUILD...ALL THOUGH I DID JUST PICKUP A 66 DROP BUICK SKYLARK 3 WKS AGO MAY JUST DO OG PAINT & OG INTERIOR ON IT WIT A NICE SET OF 22'S ON IT..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


i know i know its not a lowrider but its a long story behind this car and it has sentimental value to me and my family..it was a family members who has passed and it was there dream to see it done so ima make it happen


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

SUP DRE! long time homie, just checking things out here.. saw the arms , looking good ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx bro!! hows it going?


doing better bro i got sick i was out like for 2 month i did not even make it to vegas this year but am good now . them a arms are sick bro looking good


----------



## chewie

TONY MONTANA said:


> sup bro hows it going


:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TOOK A LIL TIME YESTERDAY TO HOIST THE BODY IN THE AIR INSTALL MY CHROME TRUNK PAN COVER WHIPED AWAY ALL THE DUST AND MASKED OFF THE BELLY SO NO OVERSPRAY WOULD GET ON IT WHN THE PRIMER STARTS FLYING.. AFTER THE HOLIDAYS THE PLANS ARE TO GO HARD ON THE BODY AND PAINT :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> doing better bro i got sick i was out like for 2 month i did not even make it to vegas this year but am good now . them a arms are sick bro looking good


GOOD TO HEAR YOU DOING BETTER AS USUAL I HAD A BLAST IN VEGAS!! SOONER OR LATER WELL BOTH MAKE THE SAME YR


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> SUP DRE! long time homie, just checking things out here.. saw the arms , looking good ..:thumbsup:


THX RICK HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## low4life.toyo

TONY MONTANA said:


> TOOK A LIL TIME YESTERDAY TO HOIST THE BODY IN THE AIR INSTALL MY CHROME TRUNK PAN COVER WHIPED AWAY ALL THE DUST AND MASKED OFF THE BELLY SO NO OVERSPRAY WOULD GET ON IT WHN THE PRIMER STARTS FLYING.. AFTER THE HOLIDAYS THE PLANS ARE TO GO HARD ON THE BODY AND PAINT :yes:


:naughty:Lookin sexy Bro


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:thumbsup: 



TONY MONTANA said:


> TOOK A LIL TIME YESTERDAY TO HOIST THE BODY IN THE AIR INSTALL MY CHROME TRUNK PAN COVER WHIPED AWAY ALL THE DUST AND MASKED OFF THE BELLY SO NO OVERSPRAY WOULD GET ON IT WHN THE PRIMER STARTS FLYING.. AFTER THE HOLIDAYS THE PLANS ARE TO GO HARD ON THE BODY AND PAINT :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954

Looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Coming along nicely


----------



## mrchavez

looks badass...


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> TOOK A LIL TIME YESTERDAY TO HOIST THE BODY IN THE AIR INSTALL MY CHROME TRUNK PAN COVER WHIPED AWAY ALL THE DUST AND MASKED OFF THE BELLY SO NO OVERSPRAY WOULD GET ON IT WHN THE PRIMER STARTS FLYING.. AFTER THE HOLIDAYS THE PLANS ARE TO GO HARD ON THE BODY AND PAINT :yes:


Looking good Webster :h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Looking good Webster :h5:


:facepalm::finger::roflmao:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Coming along nicely


CANT WAIT TO SEE WHT SIC DOES FOR YOU


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrchavez said:


> looks badass...


THKS HOMIE HOW THE RIDE COMING


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> :facepalm::finger::roflmao:


Bwahahahahahaha! Love u too homie :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 585317


thanks homie same to you and your family


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

TONY MONTANA said:


> THX RICK HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


GOOD, JUST WORKING, ENJOYING THE TIME OFF FOR THEHOLIDAYS...WORKING ON A SIDE PROJECTS. THATS IT... I SEE THE RIDE COMING ALONG.. LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> GOOD, JUST WORKING, ENJOYING THE TIME OFF FOR THEHOLIDAYS...WORKING ON A SIDE PROJECTS. THATS IT... I SEE THE RIDE COMING ALONG.. LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!:thumbsup:


THX HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON BRO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SOME MORE NEW SHEET METAL HAD THE DRIVERSIDE TAILLAMP PANEL CUTOUT AND REPLACED


----------



## TONY MONTANA

AND REMEMBER THE BAD WHEEL ARCH








THANKS TO SIX1RAG FOR THE HOOKUP ON THIS PANEL WE WILL BE REPLACING THAT AS WELL








AND AFTER A TEST FIT WE SEE IT WILL FIT PERFECT NOW A LIL CUTTING AND WELDING AND THIS PIECE SHOULD BE IN


----------



## KERRBSS

Dang! I seen a shout out to me! Happy holidays dre :wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Dang! I seen a shout out to me! Happy holidays dre :wave:


WELL DESERVED LOL I DIDNT WANNA BUY A WHOLE QUARTER YOU FOUND THE EXACT PIECE I NEEDED JUST GIVING CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU TOO MY BROTHER


----------



## Zoom

Hellz yeah! :wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

C SHAFTS MADE AND CHROMED BY THE HOMIE FONS..NO CYLINDER CLEARANCE ISSUES THIS WAY


----------



## elspock84




----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


>


this muthafucker here smh lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup my niccuh:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup my niccuh:wave:


chillin bro bro waitin on next month :yes::barf:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice progress!


----------



## oneblock

cool good start ss also props on that looks really solid im glad I found this web site nice to see some people withe the same interests as me im new but ill be posting my rides soon I got a 64 ss and a 64 2 door coupe im gonna be building cant wait to show you all and get the support and help along the way also I got the hook on parts 63 and 64 wise if you need something let me know some things im gonna need to good luck on your build man and keep the support and rides projects etc coming peace lay it low


----------



## matdogg

look'n goooood Dre:thumbsup:


----------



## oneblock

cool dude im starting on a 64 ss here soon cant wait to get it on here hope with in a week or so looks really solid tho so what route you going with it color? ya gonna go stock on interior also I need a ss console if anyone comes across one


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


SUP DUDE YOU GOING DOWN TO CARL CASPER NEXT MONTH?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress!


THK U


----------



## TONY MONTANA

oneblock said:


> cool good start ss also props on that looks really solid im glad I found this web site nice to see some people withe the same interests as me im new but ill be posting my rides soon I got a 64 ss and a 64 2 door coupe im gonna be building cant wait to show you all and get the support and help along the way also I got the hook on parts 63 and 64 wise if you need something let me know some things im gonna need to good luck on your build man and keep the support and rides projects etc coming peace lay it low


KOOL WELCOME TO THE SITE HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

matdogg said:


> look'n goooood Dre:thumbsup:


THANKS!!APPRECIATE ALL YOU HELP WITH THE SHOW INFO HOMIE..FIRST BUDLIGHT ON ME AT THE SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> SUP DUDE YOU GOING DOWN TO CARL CASPER NEXT MONTH?


Nah I don't travel anywhere. Maybe when the rags done ill take it places. 

Be safe thou, have a good trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

Any updates?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Nah I don't travel anywhere. Maybe when the rags done ill take it places.
> 
> Be safe thou, have a good trip. :thumbsup:


THNKS BRO I HEAR ITS A GOOD SHOW SO IM GOING TO PARTY SAT NIGHT AND DO THE SHOW SUNDAY


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> Any updates?


I GOT SOME IN PIC MAIL :shocked: JUST WAITING ON SNL47 TO UPLAOD THEM :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*T:thumbsup:T:wave:T*


----------



## Ciscos63ht

This is one bad ass bild :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS!!APPRECIATE ALL YOU HELP WITH THE SHOW INFO HOMIE..FIRST BUDLIGHT ON ME AT THE SHOW:thumbsup:


Sounds good see ya soon.


----------



## snl47

TONY MONTANA said:


> I GOT SOME IN PIC MAIL :shocked: JUST WAITING ON SNL47 TO UPLAOD THEM :yes:


Just took these pics when picked up from chromer


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> Just took these pics when picked up from chromer


:worship::worship: ONCE AGAIN IM VERY HAPPY WITH THE OUT COME HOMIE THANKS ALOT RICARDO...


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


SUP ROBBIE :wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ANYONE KNOW WHO HAS THE BEST PRICE ON 3 TON SPRINGS IMA NEED SOME SPRINGS SOON. PLUS I DONT WANT THEM CHROME I WANT SOMEONE WHO CAN POWDERCOAT THEM AS WELL..ANTONE HAD ANY LEADS?


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> SUP ROBBIE :wave:


Not a lot. Trying to finish up my frame. Damn weather is making it difficult. Engraving is looking super nice dood. Can't wait to see the car done.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Not a lot. Trying to finish up my frame. Damn weather is making it difficult. Engraving is looking super nice dood. Can't wait to see the car done.


THANKS BRO IM READY TO PUT A ROLLING CHASIS TOGETHER JUST NEED SPRINGS ANS CYLINDERS AND WE GONE START PUTTING THIS FRAME TOGETHER...HOW MUCH MORE TO GO ON YOUR FRAME?


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS BRO IM READY TO PUT A ROLLING CHASIS TOGETHER JUST NEED SPRINGS ANS CYLINDERS AND WE GONE START PUTTING THIS FRAME TOGETHER...HOW MUCH MORE TO GO ON YOUR FRAME?


I don't wanna hi-jack your thread, but it really depends how much more I'm gonna do to it. I changed a bunch of lines on it, molded and smoothed a few things. I'm really happy so far with it. There's a few more lines I'm changing and then finish up the front before I pick up my motor and trans. If you happen to be on my side of the planet (warren) your more then welcome to stop in.


----------



## chewie

snl47 said:


> Just took these pics when picked up from chromer


:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATSUP BRO LONG TIME HOW U BEEN?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

TONY MONTANA said:


> ANYONE KNOW WHO HAS THE BEST PRICE ON 3 TON SPRINGS IMA NEED SOME SPRINGS SOON. PLUS I DONT WANT THEM CHROME I WANT SOMEONE WHO CAN POWDERCOAT THEM AS WELL..ANTONE HAD ANY LEADS?


CCE used to have powdercoated springs that looked chrome.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> CCE used to have powdercoated springs that looked chrome.


ACTUALLY I WANT TO COLOR MATCH THE SPRINGS TO MY FRAME TO BREAK UP THE CHROME. I FOUND A POWDERCOATER HERE LOCALLY TO MATCH EM NOW JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO HAS THE BEST PRICE ON A SET OF 3.5 TON SPRINGS :x:


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> ACTUALLY I WANT TO COLOR MATCH THE SPRINGS TO MY FRAME TO BREAK UP THE CHROME. I FOUND A POWDERCOATER HERE LOCALLY TO MATCH EM NOW JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO HAS THE BEST PRICE ON A SET OF 3.5 TON SPRINGS :x:


What up dre! long time no talk homie. the parts are looking good! 

Im doing powdercoated springs as well, i dont want saggy chrome springs.. whats with the 3.5 ton tho :wow: thats way too stiff unless youre planning to hop n shit mang!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> What up dre! long time no talk homie. the parts are looking good!
> 
> Im doing powdercoated springs as well, i dont want saggy chrome springs.. whats with the 3.5 ton tho :wow: thats way too stiff unless youre planning to hop n shit mang!


HELL YEAH IMA SWANG THIS BITCH LOL....NAW I AINT DOING SHIT BUT LAY IN PLAY..I BEEN DOING A LIL RESEARCH WITH THE BEST COILS SIZE FOR WHT I WANNA DO AND HOW I WANNA LAYOUT AND THE 3.5 ARE THE ONES THAT ALWAYS GET SUGGESTED. 3 TON ALSO BUT WIT WEIGHT 13S AND NOT WANTING TO BOTTOM OUT I HEARD MORE THAT THE 3.5 WOULD WORK BETTER AND TO RUN DEEPCUPS IN FRONT FOR A BETTER RIDE..LIKE I SAID BEFORE I DONT REALLY KNOW SHIT SO IF YOU GOT A BETTER SUGGESTION AND WHY IM ALL EARS HOMIE.. SHIT LAST TIME I JUST CUT SOME 2TONS IN HALF AT 4WRAPS AND RODE THAT SHIT.. AND IT FELT LIKE SHIT LOL THIS TIME I WANNA BETTER RIDE, I DNT WANNA BOTTOM OUT AND SCRAPE FRAME, AND I WANNA ROLL 13s THIS TIME NOT 14s... SO WHT DO YOU OR ANYONE SUGGEST?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> What up dre! long time no talk homie. the parts are looking good!
> 
> Im doing powdercoated springs as well, i dont want saggy chrome springs.. whats with the 3.5 ton tho :wow: thats way too stiff unless youre planning to hop n shit mang!


BY THE WAY THANKS AND YES ITS BEEN A MIN HOW IS UR RIDE COMING ALONG?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump:wave:


WASSUP ANGEL:wave:


----------



## mademan9

Good work homie!!


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> HELL YEAH IMA SWANG THIS BITCH LOL....NAW I AINT DOING SHIT BUT LAY IN PLAY..I BEEN DOING A LIL RESEARCH WITH THE BEST COILS SIZE FOR WHT I WANNA DO AND HOW I WANNA LAYOUT AND THE 3.5 ARE THE ONES THAT ALWAYS GET SUGGESTED. 3 TON ALSO BUT WIT WEIGHT 13S AND NOT WANTING TO BOTTOM OUT I HEARD MORE THAT THE 3.5 WOULD WORK BETTER AND TO RUN DEEPCUPS IN FRONT FOR A BETTER RIDE..LIKE I SAID BEFORE I DONT REALLY KNOW SHIT SO IF YOU GOT A BETTER SUGGESTION AND WHY IM ALL EARS HOMIE.. SHIT LAST TIME I JUST CUT SOME 2TONS IN HALF AT 4WRAPS AND RODE THAT SHIT.. AND IT FELT LIKE SHIT LOL THIS TIME I WANNA BETTER RIDE, I DNT WANNA BOTTOM OUT AND SCRAPE FRAME, AND I WANNA ROLL 13s THIS TIME NOT 14s... SO WHT DO YOU OR ANYONE SUGGEST?


See i asked because i figured with the engraved suspension and that badass frame that you werent looking to hop n shit haha But in general, the stiffer coils are going to give you a worse ride.. alot the OG cats i know take the stock front coils and put em in the back, and put something soft in the front.. 1 tons even. and them fools have some nice soft rides on their cars man.. thats the route im going, because those cars feel nice. I've never seen anyone with 3 ton coils and a smooth ride.. then again, im just going off of the people i cruise with in the past! i want a nice soft ride with a lil bounce too. 

and my shit is lagging homie. i got taken on a ride by some fools that were supposed to help me out so now i saved up few gs, got a new chromer, rostisserie coming, and all my materials ready to roll.. im going for a blitz to get this thing done by summer! i miss cruising homie..


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

TONY MONTANA said:


> C SHAFTS MADE AND CHROMED BY THE HOMIE FONS..NO CYLINDER CLEARANCE ISSUES THIS WAY


Coming out real nice Dre! Love those trailing arm with the engraving. I seen these on ur thread and was wondering who I need to hit up to make me some of these. Thanks for the help homie.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mademan9 said:


> Good work homie!!


THANKS HOMIE ME AND TOYO ARE GOOD FRIENDS..HE IS VERY PROUD OF YOU BUILD HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> See i asked because i figured with the engraved suspension and that badass frame that you werent looking to hop n shit haha But in general, the stiffer coils are going to give you a worse ride.. alot the OG cats i know take the stock front coils and put em in the back, and put something soft in the front.. 1 tons even. and them fools have some nice soft rides on their cars man.. thats the route im going, because those cars feel nice. I've never seen anyone with 3 ton coils and a smooth ride.. then again, im just going off of the people i cruise with in the past! i want a nice soft ride with a lil bounce too.
> 
> and my shit is lagging homie. i got taken on a ride by some fools that were supposed to help me out so now i saved up few gs, got a new chromer, rostisserie coming, and all my materials ready to roll.. im going for a blitz to get this thing done by summer! i miss cruising homie..


YOU KNOW WHAT YOU MIGHT BE ON TO SOMETHING THERE..I TALKED TO ALBERT DEALBA (ELREY) AND HE SUGGESTED I GO WIT 2TON IN FRONT AND 1 TON IN REAR FOR A GOOD RIDE..IMA CONTINUE TO GET OPINIONS FROM PEOPLE WIT CRUISERS BCUZ I DID GET MOST OF MY INFO FROM PEOPLE WHO DO A LIL HOPPIN..AND ITS GOOD TO HEAR YOU BOUT TO GET BACK ON YOUR RIDE. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR UPDATED PICS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Coming out real nice Dre! Love those trailing arm with the engraving. I seen these on ur thread and was wondering who I need to hit up to make me some of these. Thanks for the help homie.


 THANKS ALOT HOMIE ITS TAKING SOME TIME BUT ITS GETTING THERE!!THE HOMIE FONS MADE THOSE AND GOT THEM CHROMED FOR ME..GO BACK TO PAGE 1 OF THIS BUILD HE IS ON IT..SEND HIM A PM AND IM SURE HE'LL BE GLAD TO HELP YOU OUT HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81

snl47 said:


> Just took these pics when picked up from chromer


DAM HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT YOU MIGHT BE ON TO SOMETHING THERE..I TALKED TO ALBERT DEALBA (ELREY) AND HE SUGGESTED I GO WIT 2TON IN FRONT AND 1 TON IN REAR FOR A GOOD RIDE..IMA CONTINUE TO GET OPINIONS FROM PEOPLE WIT CRUISERS BCUZ I DID GET MOST OF MY INFO FROM PEOPLE WHO DO A LIL HOPPIN..AND ITS GOOD TO HEAR YOU BOUT TO GET BACK ON YOUR RIDE. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR UPDATED PICS


See thats what i kept hearing from the old skool cats that are out there putting them miles on their impalas.. they always suggest soft coils in the rear and something a little stiffer up front, but its never more than 2 tons.. thats what im going with right there cuz i want my shit to feel like a comfortable old school impala.. no thick ass coils and no power balls.. coil mounted right on the trailing arm and cylinder up top!  and thanks homie, i got my rotisserie from Classic Customs in today so im gunna throw the frame on that bitch and get to work! Then i can bring my topic back from the dead  haha


----------



## TONY MONTANA

REGAL81 said:


> DAM HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


THANKS BRO ANYONE FROM THE LOWALTY FAM GOING TO CARL CASPER NEXT MONTH?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> See thats what i kept hearing from the old skool cats that are out there putting them miles on their impalas.. they always suggest soft coils in the rear and something a little stiffer up front, but its never more than 2 tons.. thats what im going with right there cuz i want my shit to feel like a comfortable old school impala.. no thick ass coils and no power balls.. coil mounted right on the trailing arm and cylinder up top!  and thanks homie, i got my rotisserie from Classic Customs in today so im gunna throw the frame on that bitch and get to work! Then i can bring my topic back from the dead  haha


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

TONY MONTANA said:


> WHATSUP BRO LONG TIME HOW U BEEN?


im good...adding to my Regal and gettin my 67 goin...Ur 64 looking good...keep up da good work..:h5:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS ALOT HOMIE ITS TAKING SOME TIME BUT ITS GETTING THERE!!THE HOMIE FONS MADE THOSE AND GOT THEM CHROMED FOR ME..GO BACK TO PAGE 1 OF THIS BUILD HE IS ON IT..SEND HIM A PM AND IM SURE HE'LL BE GLAD TO HELP YOU OUT HOMIE


Cool Thanks home boy!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> im good...adding to my Regal and gettin my 67 goin...Ur 64 looking good...keep up da good work..:h5:


IMA HAVE TO GET SOME PIC MAIL FROM YOU WITH ALL THESE UPGRADES YOU DOING


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Cool Thanks home boy!!


NO PROBLEM HOMIE..FONS DID ALOT OF WORK ON THIS CAR..HE ALSO WRAP AND MOLDED MY UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS AND SET THEM UP FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION.. BUILT A G-BODY REAREND TO FIT AND CHROMED THAT FOR ME AS WELL..AND HE IS VERY REASONABLE..


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup dood


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

TONY MONTANA said:


> NO PROBLEM HOMIE..FONS DID ALOT OF WORK ON THIS CAR..HE ALSO WRAP AND MOLDED MY UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS AND SET THEM UP FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION.. BUILT A G-BODY REAREND TO FIT AND CHROMED THAT FOR ME AS WELL..AND HE IS VERY REASONABLE..


Already homie!! Just had a small pm conversation with him and I got em lock in. Thanks for the info on him.


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> NO PROBLEM HOMIE..FONS DID ALOT OF WORK ON THIS CAR..HE ALSO WRAP AND MOLDED MY UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS AND SET THEM UP FOR THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION.. BUILT A G-BODY REAREND TO FIT AND CHROMED THAT FOR ME AS WELL..AND HE IS VERY REASONABLE..


He just left my house. Dropped off a rack cuz I can't figure out how to put mine back together after I chromed it....I'm not smart lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> He just left my house. Dropped off a rack cuz I can't figure out how to put mine back together after I chromed it....I'm not smart lol


LOL THAT SUCKS BRO BAD PART ABOUT IT IS SOON AS YOU PUT THAT ONE IN CHANCES ARE YOULL REMEMBER THEN HOW TO PUT THE CHROME ONE BACK TOGETHER LOL


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> LOL THAT SUCKS BRO BAD PART ABOUT IT IS SOON AS YOU PUT THAT ONE IN CHANCES ARE YOULL REMEMBER THEN HOW TO PUT THE CHROME ONE BACK TOGETHER LOL


Lol he dropped it off so I can use it as a template. Next time I'll take photos before I pull anything apart.


----------



## datdude-oc

those look geat


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

JUST TURNED 35 TODAY HOMIES AND HAD THE GREATEST DAY..MY 9 YR OLD WHO BEEN COLLECTING ALL THE LOOSE CHANGE FROM THE DRYER AND AROUND THE HOUSE HUSTLED UP 50 BUCKS IN CHANGE AND SPENT 1 1/2 YRS OF HER SAVINGS ON ME A SHIRT AND LUNCH TODAY FOR MY B_DAY!!!IMA GIVE HER EVERY PENNY OF IT BACK BUT SHE HAS TRUELY MADE THIS THE BEST B-DAY EVER FOR ME..


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> JUST TURNED 35 TODAY HOMIES AND HAD THE GREATEST DAY..MY 9 YR OLD WHO BEEN COLLECTING ALL THE LOOSE CHANGE FROM THE DRYER AND AROUND THE HOUSE HUSTLED UP 50 BUCKS IN CHANGE AND SPENT 1 1/2 YRS OF HER SAVINGS ON ME A SHIRT AND LUNCH TODAY FOR MY B_DAY!!!IMA GIVE HER EVERY PENNY OF IT BACK BUT SHE HAS TRUELY MADE THIS THE BEST B-DAY EVER FOR ME..


That's what's up right there :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Happy Birthday BTW


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> JUST TURNED 35 TODAY HOMIES AND HAD THE GREATEST DAY..MY 9 YR OLD WHO BEEN COLLECTING ALL THE LOOSE CHANGE FROM THE DRYER AND AROUND THE HOUSE HUSTLED UP 50 BUCKS IN CHANGE AND SPENT 1 1/2 YRS OF HER SAVINGS ON ME A SHIRT AND LUNCH TODAY FOR MY B_DAY!!!IMA GIVE HER EVERY PENNY OF IT BACK BUT SHE HAS TRUELY MADE THIS THE BEST B-DAY EVER FOR ME..


Happy burfday Lil nukka


----------



## chewie

Have a good one bro....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THX FRED,CHEWIE, AND SPOCK...THIS WAS THE ONE TIME I RECIEVED A GIFT AND KNEW IT WAS FROM GENUINE LOVE!!! MY BABY CASHED OUT FOR HER DAD TO BE HAPPY..ITS MOMENTS LIKE THIS THAT REALLY MAKE YOU SIT BACK AND PUT THINGS IN PERSPECTIVE


----------



## king debo

Family is bigger than anything. First thing I read this morning, good stuff to hear, happy belated birthday.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

king debo said:


> Family is bigger than anything. First thing I read this morning, good stuff to hear, happy belated birthday.


THANKS KING DEBO


----------



## tko_818

happy belated birthday dre.. looks like youre raising one heck of a good kid there :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> happy belated birthday dre.. looks like youre raising one heck of a good kid there :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE GOOD TO HEAR YOU DIDNT LET THE SPEED BUMPS STOP YOU KEEPING IT MOVING ON YOUR RIDE


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS HOMIE GOOD TO HEAR YOU DIDNT LET THE SPEED BUMPS STOP YOU KEEPING IT MOVING ON YOUR RIDE


slowed me down some, but the cars going to get repainted in the next few weeks and Kandy and Khrome is painting it in April :biggrin: making moves finally.. i just need to make sure my chips are in order!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup my niccuh. Happy belated bday....


----------



## DUB562

that bad boy gone look good when its done. keep it up man.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup my niccuh. Happy belated bday....


THX MY BROTHER..IMA HAVE TO CALL YOU


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DUB562 said:


> that bad boy gone look good when its done. keep it up man.


THX HOMIE..


----------



## DUB562

those upper a arms are they done by hand or cnc mill.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DUB562 said:


> those upper a arms are they done by hand or cnc mill.


ALL THE ENGRAVING IS BEING DONE BY HAND BY VISUAL IMAGES..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

COILS CAME IN TODAY NEXT STOP ARE TO THE POWDERCOATER


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TONY MONTANA said:


> THX MY BROTHER..IMA HAVE TO CALL YOU






What's up? What u need my niccuh? How may I assist u?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up? What u need my niccuh? How may I assist u?


A LOAN WOULDNT HURT LOL I LEAVE OUT NEXT WKND FOR CASPER HOMIE


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TONY MONTANA said:


> A LOAN WOULDNT HURT LOL I LEAVE OUT NEXT WKND FOR CASPER HOMIE






If u don't have money, y u going to Casper...:facepalm: :twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Now I know y Ur wife gets mad...:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

:nono: :nono:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Now I know y Ur wife gets mad...:roflmao: :roflmao:


GOOD ONE LOL THE LOAN FOR THE STRIP CLUB DOWN THERE :boink::naughty: LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TONY MONTANA said:


> GOOD ONE LOL THE LOAN FOR THE STRIP CLUB DOWN THERE :boink::naughty: LOL





Strip club?  
Don't know what u talking.g bout...LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I hope u know some good spots out there. Cuz I'm planning on going out there some day and u better know of some good spots...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

And I ain't talking bout a good restaurant....:twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ur a bad boy....LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

64 CRAWLING said:


> :wave:


SUP HOMIE LONG TIME.... HOW YOU BEEN? GETTING CLOSE TO PUTTING UR OLD FRAME TOGETHER :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> COILS CAME IN TODAY NEXT STOP ARE TO THE POWDERCOATER


What size did you end up going with?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TONY MONTANA said:


> SUP HOMIE LONG TIME.... HOW YOU BEEN? GETTING CLOSE TO PUTTING UR OLD FRAME TOGETHER :yes:


SUP HOMIE IM GOOD JUST DOING THE FAMILY THANG, HOPE THE FRAME WORKS OUT FOR YOU,SO FAR ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CHAIN REACTION said:


> :wave:


sup homie :wave: how you been?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> What size did you end up going with?


3ton in front and og front coils in the rear...this wht my homie Impala tony running on his 60 and what albert dealba and big m 59 who sales coils suggested


----------



## TONY MONTANA

64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP HOMIE IM GOOD JUST DOING THE FAMILY THANG, HOPE THE FRAME WORKS OUT FOR YOU,SO FAR ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD


thx hope all goes smooth


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> :wave:


sup homie hopefully well be hooking up on the body soon


----------



## sic713

waiting on homie.. i got that pattern itch..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> waiting on homie.. i got that pattern itch..


i see!!! you been straight clowning on the paintjobs bro


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Back to the top...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> i see!!! you been straight clowning on the paintjobs bro


thats what they say...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

TONY MONTANA said:


> sup homie :wave: how you been?


i been good homie just waitting for the good weather


----------



## Juiced only

snl47 said:


> :wave:



:thumbsup: badass


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Juiced only said:


> :thumbsup: badass


thx


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Lowridingmike said:


> :drama:


whtsup bro kool meeting you this pass wknd at the show


----------



## Zoom

:wave: what it du big homie?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

GOT MY SPRINGS DONE THE POWDERCOAT WAS A LIL OFF SO WE SHOT A COAT OF KANDY ON EM








ALSO HAD THE SHOP RECLEAR THE FRAME


----------



## TONY MONTANA

MY BOX FROM BMH CAME YESTERDAY BUT MY PUNKASS WIFE WAS SHOPPING AT THE MALL LOL SO I GOTTA WAIT TILL MONDAY NOW..WOMEN CANT LIVE WIT EM CANT KILL EM LOL


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## Madrox64

Looks Wet!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice homie


----------



## Zoom

TONY MONTANA said:


>


 so wet


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Madrox64 said:


> Looks Wet!!!!


THX J ROOF LOOKS AWESOME MAN


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CHAIN REACTION said:


> nice homie


SUP BRO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Zoom said:


> so wet


THX BRO I GOTTA DO ALL THE LIL ODDS AND END THIS WEEK TO GET HER DONE BUT I WANT TO PUT THIS FRAME TOGETHER!!! FIRST ON THE LIST IS TO GET ALL THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED IN THE SUSPENSION


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Bad ass


----------



## low4life.toyo

TONY MONTANA said:


>


Lookin bad ass Bro :fool2:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

PICKIN HER UP NOW ONE LAST PICK BEFORE I TAKE HER HOME


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Bad ass


THX BIG WHIT..LOVING YOUR BUILD HOMIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

low4life.toyo said:


> Lookin bad ass Bro :fool2:


IF ANYBODY LOOKING FOR KANDY N CHROME THIS BALLER HERE HAS HIM RIGHT NOW LOL.. THANKS BRO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


WASUP MY BROTHER


----------



## Caballo

TONY MONTANA said:


>



That color is the shit! Very deep but still very bright. Hard to get those two qualities together.


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


>


I got 5dollas that says you was standing up on yo tippy toes to take this pic


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> I got 5dollas that says you was standing up on yo tippy toes to take this pic


ASSHOLE SMH


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Caballo said:


> That color is the shit! Very deep but still very bright. Hard to get those two qualities together.


THX


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


>


Dood are you watching jeopardy?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Dood are you watching jeopardy?


LOL HELL NAW NOT ME ONLY GAME SHOW BLACK PEOPLE WATCH IS FAMILY FUED SINCE STEVE HARVEY TOOK OVER


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

chillin been working on franks car and tony car T-SKULL





TONY MONTANA said:


> SUP BRO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

this is motivation for us homie :thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> PICKIN HER UP NOW ONE LAST PICK BEFORE I TAKE HER HOME


----------



## tko_818

ready to assemble a roller?! im jealous homie! :thumbsup: keep pushing Dre


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TONY MONTANA said:


> JUST TURNED 35 TODAY HOMIES AND HAD THE GREATEST DAY..MY 9 YR OLD WHO BEEN COLLECTING ALL THE LOOSE CHANGE FROM THE DRYER AND AROUND THE HOUSE HUSTLED UP 50 BUCKS IN CHANGE AND SPENT 1 1/2 YRS OF HER SAVINGS ON ME A SHIRT AND LUNCH TODAY FOR MY B_DAY!!!IMA GIVE HER EVERY PENNY OF IT BACK BUT SHE HAS TRUELY MADE THIS THE BEST B-DAY EVER FOR ME..


Damn Dre. Looks like I'm really late but happy birthday. Sounds like it was really special.... Can't wait to see what Pablo does for ya. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn Dre. Looks like I'm really late but happy birthday. Sounds like it was really special.... Can't wait to see what Pablo does for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES MARC..BETTER LATE THAN NEVER RIGHT LOL AND THE BALLER I WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT PABLO DOING WORK FOR IS TOYO.IM STILL IN THE SHEETMETAL WORK STAGE..MATTER FACT IM MEETING IMPALA TONY FRIDAY AT CARS1 TO PICK UP MY NEW FENDER HE ORDERED FOR ME


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> ready to assemble a roller?! im jealous homie! :thumbsup: keep pushing Dre


SO I THOUGHT I KEEP FORGETTING THE LIL SHIT :banghead: I GOTTA GET CHROME BOLTS FOR THE CONTROL ARMS AND I FORGOT TO ORDER CHROME DONUTS SO IM CALLING MR IMPALA AND BMH TODAY...IF IT AINT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER SMH


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup my niccuh. See u in July


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup my niccuh. See u in July


THTS THE PLAN MY BROTHER..MY FIRST TRIP TO CALI..I CANT WAIT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST


----------



## mrjones_012003

TONY MONTANA said:


> BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

DANGEEEEEEEEEEEE.......CHROOOOOOOOMMMEEE

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:run:


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> SO I THOUGHT I KEEP FORGETTING THE LIL SHIT :banghead: I GOTTA GET CHROME BOLTS FOR THE CONTROL ARMS AND I FORGOT TO ORDER CHROME DONUTS SO IM CALLING MR IMPALA AND BMH TODAY...IF IT AINT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER SMH


Aint that the damn truth homie! :roflmao: fuckin building is a bitch sometimes. But that pile of chrome in them pics is looking sickkk, big progress!!!


----------



## chewie

TONY MONTANA said:


> BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST


:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> Aint that the damn truth homie! :roflmao: fuckin building is a bitch sometimes. But that pile of chrome in them pics is looking sickkk, big progress!!!


thx bro...since i gotta wait on those parts i may do a lil more detail i was thinking bout before i put this frame together now..good thing is mr impala says he may have those bolts ready to ship


----------



## TONY MONTANA

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


whtsup bro? been a min


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx bro...since i gotta wait on those parts i may do a lil more detail i was thinking bout before i put this frame together now..good thing is mr impala says he may have those bolts ready to ship


No biggie homie. Brent is usually on top of his shit which is good. luckily for me im just a drive away from him! ha keep up on the progress! im doing some frame prep right now, hopefully i'll be catching up to u soon!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> No biggie homie. Brent is usually on top of his shit which is good. luckily for me im just a drive away from him! ha keep up on the progress! im doing some frame prep right now, hopefully i'll be catching up to u soon!


post some pics in your thread bro!!! i wish brent was my neighbor lol i dont even wanna talk about how much ive spent in shipping so far on this build lol smh


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT for one of the baddest in the midwest!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

TONY MONTANA said:


> BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST



:Wow: this is fucking awesome homie!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> ASSHOLE SMH


Bwahahahahahah! Ill send u some more pics to make it up lmao


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TONY MONTANA said:


> THTS THE PLAN MY BROTHER..MY FIRST TRIP TO CALI..I CANT WAIT






Let me know. Remember what we talked bout...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TONY MONTANA said:


> BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST







Nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant

:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> post some pics in your thread bro!!! i wish brent was my neighbor lol i dont even wanna talk about how much ive spent in shipping so far on this build lol smh


shit i can imagine homie! im going to post pics soon. i want to get enough shit to post to make it look like im actually doing shit lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for one of the baddest in the midwest!


wow thx mike


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> :Wow: this is fucking awesome homie!!!!!!


thk u homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Let me know. Remember what we talked bout...


yep i remember


----------



## TONY MONTANA

505transplant said:


> :thumbsup:


thx


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TONY MONTANA said:


> BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST


LOOKING GOOD!! JUST CURIOUS THE WORD "STILL" IS IT LIKE THAT ON PURPOSE OR IS IT THE CAMERA LENSE?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BrownAzt3ka said:


> LOOKING GOOD!! JUST CURIOUS THE WORD "STILL" IS IT LIKE THAT ON PURPOSE OR IS IT THE CAMERA LENSE?


its mirrored so whn you put
mirors under the car the words are then read the correct way by people who look at the undies thru those mirrors. so yes it done like that on purpose


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> its mirrored so whn you put
> mirors under the car the words are then read the correct way by people who look at the undies thru those mirrors. so yes it done like that on purpose


What if you used a mirror on the mirror so the words would still be mirrored. That would be crazy!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> What if you used a mirror on the mirror so the words would still be mirrored. That would be crazy!


it was crazy for you to even say tht smh lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok im tired of guessing and going back and forth to the store smh...does anyone know the bolts sizes and length for the upper and lower control arms and the trailing arms? if not ill get it after one or two more trips lol:banghead:....maybe


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> ok im tired of guessing and going back and forth to the store smh...does anyone know the bolts sizes and length for the upper and lower control arms and the trailing arms? if not ill get it after one or two more trips lol:banghead:....maybe


shieeeet u should just buy some og ones foo! ha i have a few frames sitting around but i wouldnt know how to tell.. do u just need the head size and bolt length?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> shieeeet u should just buy some og ones foo! ha i have a few frames sitting around but i wouldnt know how to tell.. do u just need the head size and bolt length?


ikr..im waiting on brent to to fish em out.. but figured if i could find em in stainless at the local hardware i could get moving on it this weekend


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> it was crazy for you to even say tht smh lol


:run: 

Can't wait to see the car dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> :run:
> 
> Can't wait to see the car dre


thks bro but it will be a min!! so much to do and so much left..on the brightside though its so many great builds going on here on l.i.l that i stay motivated to keep pushing..


----------



## payfred

elspock84 said:


> I got 5dollas that says you was standing up on yo tippy toes to take this pic





TONY MONTANA said:


> ASSHOLE SMH


:roflmao: 


Looking great my brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Looking great my brotha! :thumbsup:


thk u sir


----------



## TONY MONTANA

found a few of the right size bolts lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

HAPPY EASTER HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> HAPPY EASTER HOMIE!!!!!!!


thank u bro same to you and yours!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


sup jeff aka MR. COLD BLOODED 65 how you been homie?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup Dre. :wave:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TONY MONTANA said:


> its mirrored so whn you put
> mirors under the car the words are then read the correct way by people who look at the undies thru those mirrors. so yes it done like that on purpose


 makes sence thats what i figured! :thumbsup:



SIX1RAG said:


> What if you used a mirror on the mirror so the words would still be mirrored. That would be crazy!


hahahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

tko_818 said:


> shieeeet u should just buy some og ones foo! ha i have a few frames sitting around but i wouldnt know how to tell.. do u just need the head size and bolt length?


to measure bolts you need the diameter or thickness of the bolt.. count the full number of a threads in an inch... then measure the length.. theres more to it but that gives you an idea.. 

Or just take them to a hardware store and they can size them up..

Probablly gonna be 7/16-14 x length.. or 1/2-13 x length etc....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BrownAzt3ka said:


> to measure bolts you need the diameter or thickness of the bolt.. count the full number of a threads in an inch... then measure the length.. theres more to it but that gives you an idea..
> 
> Or just take them to a hardware store and they can size them up..
> 
> Probablly gonna be 7/16-14 x length.. or 1/2-13 x length etc....


yep thanks i got the bolts a few 5/8 and 9/16 in there also just no time to get to the press shop to pick up the front end parts..im doing12hr days this week so whn i get off they closed smh but gotta punch the clock to pay for this shit :yessad:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup Dre. :wave:


sup homie hows the new spot treating you?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TONY MONTANA said:


> yep thanks i got the bolts a few 5/8 and 9/16 in there also just no time to get to the press shop to pick up the front end parts..im doing12hr days this week so whn i get off they closed smh but gotta punch the clock to pay for this shit :yessad:


If you have any hard to find bolts or need any grade 8 etc lmk... I can get all that thru my job.. Keep at it the hard work is showing!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BrownAzt3ka said:


> If you have any hard to find bolts or need any grade 8 etc lmk... I can get all that thru my job.. Keep at it the hard work is showing!


thnk BrownAzt3ka i really appreciate that


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TONY MONTANA said:


> thnk BrownAzt3ka i really appreciate that


NO PROBLEM HOMIE.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

PICKED UP A NEW FENDER FROM CARS1 AND THIS SMOOTH COWL FROM THE GRINCH


----------



## TONY MONTANA

AND AS FAR AS THIS GOES....IVE HAD BETTER DAYS :banghead: DONT EVEN WANNA GO INTO DETAILS BUT WRONG BALL JOINTS PRESSED IN, C SHAFTS ON THE WRONG SIDE, CHIPPED CHROME, BLAH BLAH BLAH..GOOD THING FOR PEACH MOONSHINE CUZ I NEEDED IT TODAY..FUUUUUCCCCCK


----------



## KERRBSS

The joys of car building, and the question arises "why do we do this" 
:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> The joys of car building, and the question arises "why do we do this"
> :wave:


man i waited a whole week to get those parts back and everything was wrong.....oh well trial and a whole lot of error..everything will be fine sooner or later


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> man i waited a whole week to get those parts back and everything was wrong.....oh well trial and a whole lot of error..everything will be fine sooner or later


shieeet thats no fun homie  fuck it though, when i have a frustrating day in the garage I step away from it, pop open a cold one and just picture me cruising down the avenue in my shit  itll all be worth it g


----------



## low4life.toyo

bro keep the faith and stay motivaded dont let that lil bs put you down :thumbsup:


TONY MONTANA said:


> man i waited a whole week to get those parts back and everything was wrong.....oh well trial and a whole lot of error..everything will be fine sooner or later


----------



## EVIL91

TONY MONTANA said:


> AND AS FAR AS THIS GOES....IVE HAD BETTER DAYS :banghead: DONT EVEN WANNA GO INTO DETAILS BUT WRONG BALL JOINTS PRESSED IN, C SHAFTS ON THE WRONG SIDE, CHIPPED CHROME, BLAH BLAH BLAH..GOOD THING FOR PEACH MOONSHINE CUZ I NEEDED IT TODAY..FUUUUUCCCCCK


ttt looking good


----------



## MrLavish

Thats whats up


TONY MONTANA said:


> PICKIN HER UP NOW ONE LAST PICK BEFORE I TAKE HER HOME


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> PICKIN HER UP NOW ONE LAST PICK BEFORE I TAKE HER HOME


Frames hanging from chains like a scene out of a saw movie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thanks fellas for all the words of encouragement..all the issues can be corrected and are in the process of being done thanks to the good friends i have supporting me through this build and even those of you who are showing love here in layitlow..gotta give a big shoutout to my wife who had to deal wit me being a straight bitch the other day whn shit wasnt going well in the garage..i get off work today and my wife got me a 12pk ice cold and says this yours whn you get ur punkass back in the garage and fix whtever problem you was havin in there lol love you to death girl


----------



## tko_818

Thats real shit right there Dre    I lent my lil brother 8k a couple months ago for his business so i just missed my appointment with Kandy n Khrome because i havent saved up enough to cash him out yet and im still waiting on my money back.. but my girl offered her savings to have me finish the car because she wants to see it done almost as much as me, and that shit meant alot to me! i couldnt take it, but its a straight up blessing to have a woman that supports this stupid obsession of ours. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup: that's what's up!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## globalwarming

what up my BROTHA FROM ANOTHA!! sorry it's been along time have'nt been trippin here so much. BUT LET"S GET THIS THING CRACKEN!!!!!!...:h5:


TONY MONTANA said:


> thanks fellas for all the words of encouragement..all the issues can be corrected and are in the process of being done thanks to the good friends i have supporting me through this build and even those of you who are showing love here in layitlow..gotta give a big shoutout to my wife who had to deal wit me being a straight bitch the other day whn shit wasnt going well in the garage..i get off work today and my wife got me a 12pk ice cold and says this yours whn you get ur punkass back in the garage and fix whtever problem you was havin in there lol love you to death girl


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> Thats real shit right there Dre    I lent my lil brother 8k a couple months ago for his business so i just missed my appointment with Kandy n Khrome because i havent saved up enough to cash him out yet and im still waiting on my money back.. but my girl offered her savings to have me finish the car because she wants to see it done almost as much as me, and that shit meant alot to me! i couldnt take it, but its a straight up blessing to have a woman that supports this stupid obsession of ours. :thumbsup:


yeah my wife can be kool....sometimes lol...i just took kandy n chrome wit me to get those parts fixed..he flys back out to LA tues but first we gone watch michigan try to pull off the upset tomorrow night at the local pub


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: that's what's up!


all the parts are setup right now!! im get in the garage tues after work and see wht happens..but tomorrow its all about chicken and beer and michigan basketball.."GO BLUE"


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CHAIN REACTION said:


>


frank sent me those pics!! YOU are a badass dude eddie :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

globalwarming said:


> what up my BROTHA FROM ANOTHA!! sorry it's been along time have'nt been trippin here so much. BUT LET"S GET THIS THING CRACKEN!!!!!!...:h5:


sup bro cant wait to see globalwarming 64 :yes:


----------



## EVIL91

Me 2


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> yeah my wife can be kool....sometimes lol...i just took kandy n chrome wit me to get those parts fixed..he flys back out to LA tues but first we gone watch michigan try to pull off the upset tomorrow night at the local pub


yeah the females get a lil crazy sometimes lol and yeah he was supposed to fly back and take care of my ride before he heads out again  hopefully i'll be able to reschedule something with him soon.. expecially after seeing that last 4 he killed! :wow:


----------



## senossc

Yeah nice job !!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> yeah the females get a lil crazy sometimes lol and yeah he was supposed to fly back and take care of my ride before he heads out again  hopefully i'll be able to reschedule something with him soon.. expecially after seeing that last 4 he killed! :wow:


yeah thats my homie toyo 64 and believe me those are just teaser pics the car in person is amazing..he make it hard on the lil people like myself around here  lol..naw but seriously it is great motivation for me to a see car built like that and only 5mins away from my house..keeps me pushin


----------



## TONY MONTANA

senossc said:


> Yeah nice job !!


thanks homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

EVIL91 said:


> Me 2


hows everything wit my evil threat family?


----------



## CasinoDreams

sup bro, just checking in,looking real good, dont rush or stress about anything at the end everything will be worth it, soon u sit in that seat, hit that first switch and dip on out, it would all been worth it.


----------



## EVIL91

TONY MONTANA said:


> hows everything wit my evil threat family?


Doing good bro trying get ready


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

thanks DRE




TONY MONTANA said:


> frank sent me those pics!! YOU are a badass dude eddie :yes:


----------



## KadillacTone

Wud up Dre....I see things is comin along....good for u bruh....:thumbsup: ill be checkin in more often..


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> yeah thats my homie toyo 64 and believe me those are just teaser pics the car in person is amazing..he make it hard on the lil people like myself around here  lol..naw but seriously it is great motivation for me to a see car built like that and only 5mins away from my house..keeps me pushin


I bet homie, that car came out HARDDD. my favorite work of Pablos yet. And i know how u feel, living in So Cal theres alot off badass impalas to compete with.. but fuck it, im only 25, im trying to ball on a budget over here  u gotta build what u can! not every one can build an El Rey ha


----------



## TONY MONTANA

STARTING TO MAKE PROGRESS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Low4Life94 said:


> Wud up Dre....I see things is comin along....good for u bruh....:thumbsup: ill be checkin in more often..


YOU KNOW YOU MORE THAN WELCOME BY THE HOUSE WHENEVER YOU WANT TO.. COME BY TO CHECK THINGS OUT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> I bet homie, that car came out HARDDD. my favorite work of Pablos yet. And i know how u feel, living in So Cal theres alot off badass impalas to compete with.. but fuck it, im only 25, im trying to ball on a budget over here  u gotta build what u can! not every one can build an El Rey ha


YEAH CALI GOT THE BIG DAWGS OUT THERE!!BUT 25..SHIT YOU DOING DAMN GOOD.AT 25 I HAD JUST GOT ME A G-BODY AND THOUGHT I WAS THE HOTTEST THANG SMOKIN LOL


----------



## chewie

TONY MONTANA said:


> STARTING TO MAKE PROGRESS


:drama:


----------



## fons

TONY MONTANA said:


> STARTING TO MAKE PROGRESS


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## TONY MONTANA

fons said:


> :thumbsup:


thank you again for all your help fons!!!!i cant say thank you enough..from every part that you built me to every part you just gave to me to you just answering my questions and pointing me in the right direction...wanna let you know i really appreciate everything!!shit im suprised you still answer the phone for me lmao


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Thats bad ass bro looking good TTMFT


----------



## mrjones_012003

TONY MONTANA said:


> STARTING TO MAKE PROGRESS




Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup :wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thats bad ass bro looking good TTMFT


thx how you been homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice!:thumbsup:


thx gotta get some time to get back out there :banghead:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup :wave:


whtup big dawg? been a min


----------



## payfred

Keep at it Dre progress is looking good bro!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Keep at it Dre progress is looking good bro!


thx bro..your 64 is great motivation to keep me pushin homie..keep repppin and doing wht you doing


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> YEAH CALI GOT THE BIG DAWGS OUT THERE!!BUT 25..SHIT YOU DOING DAMN GOOD.AT 25 I HAD JUST GOT ME A G-BODY AND THOUGHT I WAS THE HOTTEST THANG SMOKIN LOL


:roflmao: Thanks homie. I was 22 cruising my 64 before i tore it down for the frame off.. i should have done it differently but i was young and its my first lowlow.. live and learn right?! The frame is coming along nice as hell Dre!


----------



## steadydippin

Lookin good Dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

tko_818 said:


> :roflmao: Thanks homie. I was 22 cruising my 64 before i tore it down for the frame off.. i should have done it differently but i was young and its my first lowlow.. live and learn right?! The frame is coming along nice as hell Dre!


thx bro should be a wrap here this wknd on my day off


----------



## TONY MONTANA

steadydippin said:


> Lookin good Dre


thx toby..hey bro you guys got a date for your picnic this yr? i would love to come down and hang again


----------



## aztecsef1

Damn!!! Very very nice!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

aztecsef1 said:


> Damn!!! Very very nice!!


thx got a lil work in today nothing worth posting...ill try to get more done tomorrow  12 hr work days put a toll o n you lol


----------



## KAKALAK

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx got a lil work in today nothing worth posting...ill try to get more done tomorrow  12 hr work days put a toll o n you lol


Looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK

Ricardo got down on your stuff bro


TONY MONTANA said:


> STARTING TO MAKE PROGRESS


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KAKALAK said:


> Ricardo got down on your stuff bro


thx bro!!he is badass..i want some more things done but gotta wait and hope for the best for him..we talked last night and it looks like he'll be down for 6mos


----------



## fons

TONY MONTANA said:


> thank you again for all your help fons!!!!i cant say thank you enough..from every part that you built me to every part you just gave to me to you just answering my questions and pointing me in the right direction...wanna let you know i really appreciate everything!!shit im suprised you still answer the phone for me lmao


your welcome Dre. It's alway a pleasure helping u homie. Your one of the most straight up dude's In MI.:yes:


----------



## tko_818

TTT


----------



## KadillacTone

Gotta bump this topic TTT.....wassup bro....


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

Bro your ride is looking BADASS!! Can't wait to see it ;-)


----------



## Fabians

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD DOGG! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

fons said:


> your welcome Dre. It's alway a pleasure helping u homie. Your one of the most straight up dude's In MI.:yes:


appreciate that fons ..i really try to be a positive person and a good seed in our small community of lowrider builders


----------



## TONY MONTANA

LOW4LIFE.PREZ said:


> Bro your ride is looking BADASS!! Can't wait to see it ;-)


thk u sir!! i appreciate that!! and all you and your club have done to to keep this culture and lifestyle alive


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Fabians said:


> :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD DOGG! :thumbsup:


thk u


----------



## edelmiro13

great build homie really diggin that frame...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> STARTING TO MAKE PROGRESS


 real nice homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

edelmiro13 said:


> great build homie really diggin that frame...


thx gotta get time to finish the front end..gotta hoan out the spindle hole for the tierods to fit and purchase my 605 gear box,,was gone do it earlier this past week but i got some parts for my setup and some chrome trim from mr impala so tht took my play money lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> real nice homie


thx bro. keep your head up man..your build is motivation for me


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup my niccuh:wave:
See u soon....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx toby..hey bro you guys got a date for your picnic this yr? i would love to come down and hang again


What up Dre? Our Picnic is gonna be Sunday June 30th same place it's been the past 2 years on Belle Isle...

Were still waiting to hear of the "special" festivities that may be going down the day before, so stay tuned!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

a lil more done today..only got about 45mins in today but every lil bit counts..wait on chrome unbreakable ball joints to swap out the ugly black one :facepalm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> What up Dre? Our Picnic is gonna be Sunday June 30th same place it's been the past 2 years on Belle Isle...
> 
> Were still waiting to hear of the "special" festivities that may be going down the day before, so stay tuned!


ill be there homie...those tacos was off the hook last yr and at a damn good price..free lol


----------



## KERRBSS

Looks good dre. See you at the majestics picnic


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KERRBSS said:


> Looks good dre. See you at the majestics picnic


you know ill be there wit bud light in hand...corunna's for you right?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

reading all these threads it's good to read one from the home state keep doin the damn thing HOMEBOY!!!!!!!


----------



## tko_818

TONY MONTANA said:


> a lil more done today..only got about 45mins in today but every lil bit counts..wait on chrome unbreakable ball joints to swap out the ugly black one :facepalm:


fuckin nice progress Dre


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> you know ill be there wit bud light in hand...corunna's for you right?


I don't drink much these days. I'll take a water thou 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

TTT good shit!!! Damn, Michigan got some RIDES coming out!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

TONY MONTANA said:


> a lil more done today..only got about 45mins in today but every lil bit counts..wait on chrome unbreakable ball joints to swap out the ugly black one :facepalm:


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

buzzy wuzzy said:


> reading all these threads it's good to read one from the home state keep doin the damn thing HOMEBOY!!!!!!!


thx hope to meet u at the shows..nothing but love for the MI riders


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KERRBSS said:


> I don't drink much these days. I'll take a water thou
> 
> :thumbsup:


i got you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ATM_LAunitic said:


> TTT good shit!!! Damn, Michigan got some RIDES coming out!!


i know alot of good ones bustin out at the majestics picnic:yes: one day ill be slammed in the park


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sureñosbluez said:


> bad ass :thumbsup:


thx homie


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> i know alot of good ones bustin out at the majestics picnic:yes: one day ill be slammed in the park


 I'm pushing for next year myself.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

DAMN HOMIE LOOKING REAL NICE!!! TTT!!!


----------



## 209ridin

Coming along great


----------



## Emailad4me773

Good Build. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Happy belated birthday, all you chrome and engraved parts look good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KERRBSS said:


> I'm pushing for next year myself.


thats my goal as well


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Happy belated birthday, all you chrome and engraved parts look good


thx for the positive feedback dropitlow,cjay,209ridin,emailad4me773,and big whit 64 i appreciate the kind words it truly does keep me motivated to keep pushin on this ride..especially whn i look at you guys builds all the time for motivation..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Happy belated birthday, all you chrome and engraved parts look good


thx big whit for the b-day shout out..better late than never right:yes:...gotta say your build is very motivating..the amount of time and work just in sheetmetal omg!!! ppl dont know how much really goes into these builds but yours shows all the hard work and dedication tht it takes to build one..keep up the great work


----------



## senossc

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala

ttmft for my brotha dre


----------



## Zoom

Heck yeah people don't realize all the fab work that goes in! Keep up big homie!


----------



## KadillacTone

Sup Dre.....I C U homie.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Low4Life94 said:


> Sup Dre.....I C U homie.


:wave: sup homies


----------



## datdude-oc

TONY MONTANA said:


> BOUT TO GET THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS PRESSED TOMORROW DID A LIL INVENTORY CHK MORE PARTS ARE DONE THIS WHAT ILL BE WORKING FIRST


DAMN looking good looking good


----------



## datdude-oc

Can I get in a ride when you go to Detroit cause I know you will be taking it that way.


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

back to work!!! got the wheel well arch panel cut out and the new one welded in..this was a lil tricky lol alot of relief slits on the actual lip but my bodyman got it done..
before: rotted lip and welded in uneven were there was about a gallon of bondo alone to get even smh

the replacement panel

and after cutting and welding the new panel in and glassed in to start the bodywork


----------



## TONY MONTANA

and now the NEXT MOVE!!!

BUT BEFORE I GO ANY FURTHER I NEED HELP!!! 
(1) DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW THE MOTOR MOUNTS AND WHT AM I MISSING ON MY MOTOR SHOWN?
(2) SOME OF THE SEALS ARE RIPPED..WHERE CAN I GO TO GET NEW ONES TO REPLACE THEM?
(3) THE GLASSS HAS MINOR SCRATCHES..I CAN LIVE WIT EM BUT NOW I WANNA METAL IT IN..DOES ANYONE HAVE INFO ON THE STEPS NEEDED TO METAL THIS IN?
THX FOR ANYONES HELP IN ADVANCE


----------



## king debo

Gonna be killin em


----------



## TONY MONTANA

king debo said:


> Gonna be killin em


thx homie...still hope to see yours next month at the westside lowriders picnic :x:....keep pushin aqua obsession lookin good!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TONY MONTANA said:


> and now the NEXT MOVE!!!
> 
> BUT BEFORE I GO ANY FURTHER I NEED HELP!!!
> (1) DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW THE MOTOR MOUNTS AND WHT AM I MISSING ON MY MOTOR SHOWN?
> (2) SOME OF THE SEALS ARE RIPPED..WHERE CAN I GO TO GET NEW ONES TO REPLACE THEM?
> (3) THE GLASSS HAS MINOR SCRATCHES..I CAN LIVE WIT EM BUT NOW I WANNA METAL IT IN..DOES ANYONE HAVE INFO ON THE STEPS NEEDED TO METAL THIS IN?
> THX FOR ANYONES HELP IN ADVANCE


nobody got info on this? :dunno::x:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TONY MONTANA said:


> nobody got info on this? :dunno::x:


the homie BRETT on here does alot of cats moonroofs, hit em up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

64_EC_STYLE said:


> the homie BRETT on here does alot of cats moonroofs, hit em up


i did already...hes not really forthcoming with info lol...but i do understand..image how many pms he gets from ppl from this site talking bout wht they gone do or need done and aint did shit lol..he probably looked at my pm in the same light lmao..so here i be on a search for info on new seals...anybody?


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> i did already...hes not really forthcoming with info lol...but i do understand..image how many pms he gets from ppl from this site talking bout wht they gone do or need done and aint did shit lol..he probably looked at my pm in the same light lmao..so here i be on a search for info on new seals...anybody?


Hit up mr lac, he use to have new seals if I remember correctly


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KERRBSS said:


> Hit up mr lac, he use to have new seals if I remember correctly


ok i will thx robbie


----------



## DUB562

TONY MONTANA said:


> ALL THE ENGRAVING IS BEING DONE BY HAND BY VISUAL IMAGES..


do they have a website where i can get sum prices.


----------



## mrjones_012003

TONY MONTANA said:


> back to work!!! got the wheel well arch panel cut out and the new one welded in..this was a lil tricky lol alot of relief slits on the actual lip but my bodyman got it done..
> before: rotted lip and welded in uneven were there was about a gallon of bondo alone to get even smh
> 
> the replacement panel
> 
> and after cutting and welding the new panel in and glassed in to start the bodywork




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DUB562 said:


> do they have a website where i can get sum prices.


no better connect than a direct connnect (214) 478-0632 RICARDO (VISUAL IMAGEZ) HIT EM UP FOR PRICES


----------



## TONY MONTANA

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


GOT THE INFO ON THE METAL WORK FOR THE MOONROOF NOW JUST WAITING ON A FEW PPL TO GET BACK WIT ME ON THE SEALS


----------



## DUB562

TONY MONTANA said:


> no better connect than a direct connnect (214) 478-0632 RICARDO (VISUAL IMAGEZ) HIT EM UP FOR PRICES


good looking homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DUB562 said:


> good looking homie


NO PROBLEM


----------



## KadillacTone

Good progress bro.....


----------



## datdude-oc

I
'm ready to get a ride shotgun....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

COME HELP TURN SOME WRENCHES AND THE SPOT IS YOURS LOL


----------



## MrLavish

Dre what's up where you at on the car?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sup lavish still chipping away at it just nothing really worth posting to me but added the chrome core suuport

going wit metal on the 44in


lining up smooth cowl which needs a lil work

and the driver side bodywrk is done just a lil final block sanding sorry for the shitty cell phone pics


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup Dre


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sup homie got the chance to meet one o ur boys the one with that orange 64 patterned by kandynchrome.....


----------



## drasticbean

beautiful......


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> sup homie got the chance to meet one o ur boys the one with that orange 64 patterned by kandynchrome.....


 yep tht would be the homie toyo..he suppose to bring The rag to htown nxt month for wego..i hope he still does cuz im rollin bk to htown wit em again..we had a blast last time..but well see


----------



## TONY MONTANA

drasticbean said:


> beautiful......


 thanks bean suppise to have some color in a month or so...we on for vegas nxt yr bro im doing new yrs picnic this yr so i skip Vegas but damn am i pissed..hopefully new yr picnic will be wht everyone says it is and it makes up for the super show


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> yep tht would be the homie toyo..he suppose to bring The rag to htown nxt month for wego..i hope he still does cuz im rollin bk to htown wit em again..we had a blast last time..but well see


 he told me he was coming...hopefully mine will be there too.....hit me up at the show if u make it


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD IN HERE..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thx mrchavez..i see something missing in this pic


----------



## drasticbean

TONY MONTANA said:


> thanks bean suppise to have some color in a month or so...we on for vegas nxt yr bro im doing new yrs picnic this yr so i skip Vegas but damn am i pissed..hopefully new yr picnic will be wht everyone says it is and it makes up for the super show


one year I will try and make the new year picnic....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok so i went to see my big homie Impala tony a min ago to fix wht was missing.. these were a must and as usual the fam from the majestics detroit always look out for me
got these and a set of dual antennas thnks again impala tony


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Y U H8TIN

love that frame..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Y U H8TIN said:


> love that frame..


Thk u...iy cant wait till the body matches lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## KadillacTone

Wassup bro.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TONY MONTANA

sup homies thanks for the bump..got a few more things done not really post worthy though


----------



## Ole School 97

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Ole School 97 said:


> Lookin good! :thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## shystie69

6ix5iveIMP said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Ttt for a bad ass build


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69




----------



## TONY MONTANA

thnks for the bump homies still working on it just not heavy into it wit the holidays around.will post more pics soon:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

BS build


----------



## KadillacTone

BLACK CHERRY said:


> BS build


 lol...u a foo AL....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## datdude-oc

Looking good


----------



## KERRBSS

Happy new year brother


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thnks robbie and mari...well hopefully i will bust this car out this yr...i been working well i been paying to get work done on it just havent got the ok to post pics


----------



## king debo

Since Im doing my molded frame, I had to stop in and get some inspiration from yours........And add to my ideas...Looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Test trying to uplaod from phone at work..bare wit me this a first lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

pic of the power wire that was hardlined


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hardline wire on coils


----------



## RobLBC

Nice work!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thx but all credit goes to chain reaction for the setup build


----------



## show67

Looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Thx


----------



## show67

Have you done you 44 inch roof?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Having issues...need roof skin :-(


----------



## oklas405

TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 1368906
> Test trying to uplaod from phone at work..bare wit me this a first lol


That's beautiful.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 1369082
> thx but all credit goes to chain reaction for the setup build


WATS UP BRO LOOKING GOOD THATS A SICK SETUP :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THX homies...still gotta do piant n chrome on it..sic713 gone add stripes & leafing to it also


----------



## Madrox64

Real nice! Can't wait to see it in the ride!


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

Thx madrox64


----------



## Z3dr0ck

:thumbsup:Looks real good Dre!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Z3dr0ck said:


> :thumbsup:Looks real good Dre!


thx bro


----------



## king debo

Good stuff


----------



## TONY MONTANA

king debo said:


> Good stuff


thx kind debo


----------



## Martian

wow.... nice set up!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

thank's for the comment's :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Martian said:


> wow.... nice set up!


thx alot martian means alot to me tht u like it myself & chain reaction really admire. Your work


----------



## La Skzanoma

That's hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx alot martian means alot to me tht u like it myself & chain reaction really admire. Your work


:wave: sup dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KERRBSS said:


> :wave: sup dre


sup robbie!! How u been bro?..i actually gotta question for u ill inbox u..i lost ur number in my old phone


----------



## chewie

Nice ?


----------



## show67

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx bro. well ima kinda at a stand still on the body till the rotisserie gets free i think my club brother needs a few more weeks. besides is showtime and i need to dust off the regal :biggrin: plus ive been still moving on the 64 just buying small items and those much needed moldings. that alone has been taking alot of$$$$. so the cheapest thing to do right now is wash my regal lol


Nice regal........


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Thx show67....sup chewie whats been up bro!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Nice setup!! how well is the hardlined power cable gonna work? is there insulation between the cable lug and the hardline?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Nice setup!! how well is the hardlined power cable gonna work? is there insulation between the cable lug and the hardline?


 THX...well its 2 options...the normal size power cable is to large to fit inside so stripping to coating off then running electrical tape around copper..but it was suggested tht i just use a smaller gauge piwer cable tht fits inside..i personally will let chain reaction make the call whn its time to install


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TONY MONTANA said:


> THX...well its 2 options...the normal size power cable is to large to fit inside so stripping to coating off then running electrical tape around copper..but it was suggested tht i just use a smaller gauge piwer cable tht fits inside..i personally will let chain reaction make the call whn its time to install


Alright makes sence, maybe even coat the inner walls with tool dipp for extra prtection. Much props tho looking good!


----------



## Martian

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx alot martian means alot to me tht u like it myself & chain reaction really admire. Your work


Thanks.... 

(just a note, I did the same hardline for the motor power on the 3 pump tan 64 I did, and I just ran a 4ga wire in the line and heat shrink where it goes into the terminal. and since its a lay and play, there's no problems. (but you might have to put the wire in before you bend the line)


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok so after i got a 605 gear box i tried to install but tierods are hitting the frame..TOO LATE to notch frame back any suggestions? help lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Martian said:


> Thanks....
> 
> (just a note, I did the same hardline for the motor power on the 3 pump tan 64 I did, and I just ran a 4ga wire in the line and heat shrink where it goes into the terminal. and since its a lay and play, there's no problems. (but you might have to put the wire in before you bend the line)


thx for onfo martian


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking good in here very nice setup:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thx mike...this 605 gear kicking my ass lol...trying to do some research to get tierods to clear frame wit 605 mounted to manuel centerlink...


----------



## king debo

I've heard of guys bending the center link out slightly.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

king debo said:


> I've heard of guys bending the center link out slightly.


its off pretty far like 2 inches


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## 78 MC

Bad ass build bro.. what size of cylinders did u go on the rear


----------



## 78 MC

w o in the rearuld you happen to know if running a Ybar with 14s am I going to need a slip yoke


----------



## TONY MONTANA

78 MC said:


> w o in the rearuld you happen to know if running a Ybar with 14s am I going to need a slip yoke


 thx bro, 12in cylinders on rear and im running a slip yoke when i get to that point


----------



## TONY MONTANA

king debo said:


> I've heard of guys bending the center link out slightly.


yep thats what i gotta do ..ima drill the holes more on the centerlink to suck the tierods in more and then ima bend the link slightly


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Got these done by my boy ...got em working on center console for me now


----------



## JOHNER

Nice speaker pods!


----------



## payfred

Bad ass car + good dude humble dude cool ass dude = every body hope you win lowrider of the year... Maybe just me but fuck it I'm in yo corner dogg


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## lone star

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx mike...this 605 gear kicking my ass lol...trying to do some research to get tierods to clear frame wit 605 mounted to manuel centerlink...





TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 1409274





TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 1409282


it looks like the cross member has a reinforcement plate on it? that adds up and does make a difference. when reinforcing cross member it should be trimmed 1/4 inch then welded onto putting the metal back in the stock position. again kind of hard to see in the pic. also that is the wrong center link. it may work, but u want a manual steering drag link (center link) off of a 63 impala. it doesnt have that pivot assembly on the end for the pitman arm. thats the wrong pitman arm. you want the following.

manual steering pitman arm. (will have the arm and nut to bolt to the center link instead of center link bolting to the pitman arm)
manual steering idler arm. (pretty sure these are the same for p-steering and manual steering cars.
manual steering center link from a 63. (repopped on ebay all day)

what bracket did u use for the 605 box? depending on that u will also need spacers for the sway bar bc it will hit the 605 bracket depending on the bracket used. what does your p-steering pump and bracket look like? i have part number for the belt used i just went thru this on my 63. with all the correct parts, it falls into place and takes about 30 mins to assemble its very easy. ive done this conversion 3 times. let me know if u need help.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

lone star said:


> it looks like the cross member has a reinforcement plate on it? that adds up and does make a difference. when reinforcing cross member it should be trimmed 1/4 inch then welded onto putting the metal back in the stock position. again kind of hard to see in the pic. also that is the wrong center link. it may work, but u want a manual steering drag link (center link) off of a 63 impala. it doesnt have that pivot assembly on the end for the pitman arm. thats the wrong pitman arm. you want the following.
> 
> manual steering pitman arm. (will have the arm and nut to bolt to the center link instead of center link bolting to the pitman arm)
> manual steering idler arm. (pretty sure these are the same for p-steering and manual steering cars.
> manual steering center link from a 63. (repopped on ebay all day)
> 
> what bracket did u use for the 605 box? depending on that u will also need spacers for the sway bar bc it will hit the 605 bracket depending on the bracket used. what does your p-steering pump and bracket look like? i have part number for the belt used i just went thru this on my 63. with all the correct parts, it falls into place and takes about 30 mins to assemble its very easy. ive done this conversion 3 times. let me know if u need help.


yes sir u are correct,i purchased the wrong centerlink. & pitman. ..also i didnt notch tht frame back either like i should have...ive done a lil research wit otger builders & wit a few mods to link it should work but if not then ill have to do just as you said change link & pitman..trtrial & error on my part..i will know if thw mods to link will work here in a day or so..but glad to know if i have any issues i can hit u up THX


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Bad ass car + good dude humble dude cool ass dude = every body hope you win lowrider of the year... Maybe just me but fuck it I'm in yo corner dogg


wow....at a loss for words..damn thx..no lowrider of year material though lol..but im defiantly. Trying to win lowrider of the hood where i live lol


----------



## dunk420

TONY MONTANA said:


> wow....at a loss for words..damn thx..no lowrider of year material though lol..but im defiantly. Trying to win lowrider of the hood where i live lol


X64..... how much them kik pannels run? Mine look like shit.


----------



## low4life.toyo

What up Bro havnt been on LiL in a min just checking on you see how the 64 coming along


----------



## datdude-oc

Looking real good


----------



## king debo

Any updates?


----------



## Royalty

Is there any sun shining through yet?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Royalty said:


> Is there any sun shining through yet?


been on the highway on my days off i just open the roofskin package today..more progress this upcoming week...thanks for the bump kebo & justin


----------



## datdude-oc

lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

welp no more procrastinating. ..no turning back now


----------



## TONY MONTANA

lot of welding & bodywork ahead but its a hole in there!!


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

litle more welding on roof done still got alot more to do


----------



## TONY MONTANA

while playing wit the the welder & metal i decided to make these interior pieces out of metal..the cardboard was fucked and i thought they would look better painted & patterned.working on package tray now


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup: 
:wave: dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA

other side..idk why itt loaded side ways lol...wassup robbie!!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1561026&stc=1&d=1422739857


----------



## datdude-oc

Nice


----------



## datdude-oc

TTT


----------



## alex75

TONY MONTANA said:


> thanks fellas for all the words of encouragement..all the issues can be corrected and are in the process of being done thanks to the good friends i have supporting me through this build and even those of you who are showing love here in layitlow..gotta give a big shoutout to my wife who had to deal wit me being a straight bitch the other day whn shit wasnt going well in the garage..i get off work today and my wife got me a 12pk ice cold and says this yours whn you get ur punkass back in the garage and fix whtever problem you was havin in there lol love you to death girl



i know i dont know you but damn you got a cool ass wife:thumbsup: lucky bastard


----------



## 81monte505

any updates on the 64? bad ass ride just read through all 64 pages of it, keep up the good work


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Thx havent touched this car in a min..i need to get back motivated


----------



## bichkikr

Any progress? I just got back on my 63. Gotta get em done!


----------



## Marty McFly

TONY MONTANA said:


> thanks fellas for all the words of encouragement..all the issues can be corrected and are in the process of being done thanks to the good friends i have supporting me through this build and even those of you who are showing love here in layitlow..gotta give a big shoutout to my wife who had to deal wit me being a straight bitch the other day whn shit wasnt going well in the garage..i get off work today and my wife got me a 12pk ice cold and says this yours whn you get ur punkass back in the garage and fix whtever problem you was havin in there lol love you to death girl


 Why you flipping us off with your left finger cuhh?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

bichkikr said:


> Any progress? I just got back on my 63. Gotta get em done!


naw havent touched the car..just be showing & driving my regal..only want certain people or shops to do work on the car so just saving,waiting & playing wit my other toys..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Marty McFly said:


> Why you flipping us off with your left finger cuhh?


hands full wit beer & cups..hard to hold wit two fingers on each lol


----------



## datdude-oc

TTT


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

Any updates?:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS

TALK IS CHEAP said:


> Any updates?:drama:


He's getting back on it, just talked to him the other day


----------



## datdude-oc

I gotta see that OCCCCCCC


----------



## datdude-oc

SHOP TALK


----------



## DUB562

U done yet.


----------

